# Kondogbia è dell'Inter. Milan beffato.



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.

La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.

*L'Inter è scatenata. Come riporta Di Marzio, vuole prendere anche Imbula. *


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia-e-super-derby-milan-inter-montecarlo-vt29286-119.html#post734477


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

Amen,la vita va avanti lo stesso.


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

Pazienza ce ne faremo una ragione, comunque è uno smacco non da poco, capisco se sul giocatore fossero piombati Real o Barcellona, ma porca miseria qui si parla dell'Inter, da tifoso milanista sono parecchio amareggiato.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma dov'è il video dove Ilvio dice che Thoir non ha un euro?? dov'è, dov'è??? 

Pagliacci!!


----------



## koti (20 Giugno 2015)

Altra enorme delusione dopo Ancelotti e Ibra (se vogliamo anche Dani Alves). Questa volta però fa molto più male. Figuraccia epica. E attenzione a Martinez.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2015)

Fine dei sogni di gloria.
In una settimana è svanito il castello di carta. Prima Ibra, ora Kondogbia, presto Martinez.
Non ho parole. Solo disprezzo verso chi da anni continua a prenderci in giro.
Questo è stato il capolavoro massimo del geometra galliani.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Giugno 2015)

Non concordo sul titolo, era l Inter che stava per essere beffata, alla fine svenandosi è riuscita ad aggiudicarsi il CC con il quale da tempo aveva avuto contatti, Galliani ha cercato di intromettersi...


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Se si perde anche Martinez mi sembra ovvio che qualcuno dovrà dare delle spiegazioni soprattutto a noi tifosi.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

Altro disastro del gastronauta.
Giocatore fortissimo che ci farà rosicare per tanto tempo.

E anche se virassimo su altri obiettivi c'è il grosso problema che l'Inter si sta rinforzando tantissimo.
L'anno prossimo tornare in Champions sarà durissima e qui si rischia di affossare completamente.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

La cosa più assurda è vedere ancora gente che crede in questa società...Kondogbia andato,Martinez ci sono buone possibilità e fino ad ora 0 euro spesi. L'Inter sanzionata dalla UEFA ha già speso 100 milioni...annamo bene,speriamo di prendere Soriano,sempre meglio dei pipponi di adesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Mai sentito così imbarazzato, siamo morti.
Farsi fregare un giocatore dall'ambrosiana inter (lettere maiuscole omesse volutamente) è uno smacco.
Ma probabilmente non ci siamo mai veramente stati, senza soldi non si può fare trattative, ma solo far finta che ci siano.
Ora mi attendo un' altra fantasmagorica cena con vertice di mercato ad Arcore per farci soffiare i prossimi obiettivi di mercato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Curiosa delle cifre se è meno di 35 la nostra offerta non esisteva, eh ma non hanno i soldi vero? intanto hanno già speso 15 Mranda, 30 Kondo e altri 20 per Imbula, noi 35 milioni per tizio e per caio e poi 0 acquisti.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Noi tifosi ora doveremmo no volere, ma ESIGERE spiegazioni, su questa situazione a dir poco vergognosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...



La colpa è sicuramente di Allegri  
Comunque noi abbiamo già De Jong come nuovo acquisto


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Voglio proprio vedere adesso come andranno le cose...
Che delusione.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

cioe ci stanno investendo circa 80 milioni di euro se le cifre sono vere,follia assoluta


----------



## sabato (20 Giugno 2015)

Cvd


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Hanno già una squadra da scudetto. 

Ma dove vogliamo andare??


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se si perde anche Martinez mi sembra ovvio che qualcuno dovrà dare delle spiegazioni soprattutto a noi tifosi.



ed è anche ovvio che non ne darà. Tanto chi lo schioda...


----------



## Principe (20 Giugno 2015)

Quanti anni a dire che il problema era quell'incapace con la cravatta gialla , invece la scusa era sempre che non aveva i soldi . Quello capace era Braida da sempre . Galliani è uno dei peggiori dirigenti della storia del calcio .


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...




Ma Galliani ???? Dov'è ? Che fine ha fatto ? Come diavolo fa L Inter con la penalizzazione UEFA a spendere 40 milioni per una scommessa ?


----------



## diavolo (20 Giugno 2015)

Figuraccia del secolo


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

Lo ripeto,prendiamo Allan,giocatore che nel ruolo non è inferiore a nessuno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Tra L altro operazione da 80MILIONI , se non sono sicuri ( L Inter ) di investimento giganti non capisco come facciano


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ennesimo disastro di galliani da aggiungere alla lista di disastri che ha fatto negli ultimi 4 anni, con o senza soldi a disposizione


----------



## ArrigoScacchi (20 Giugno 2015)

* Sky,Tohir:Fairplay? Compro chi mi pare!*


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> ed è anche ovvio che non ne darà. Tanto chi lo schioda...



A me non interessa schiodare Galliani, io credo che se Martinez salta allora le spiegazioni devono arrivare dall'alto. Perdere Kondo mi sta bene se il motivo è un prezzo ritenuto eccessivo ma è diverso se perdi anche martinez perchè li significa incapacità


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

O non ci sono soldi o ha scelto l'Inter. Impossibile che non abbiamo fatto una super offerta da quel che si leggeva. Comunque mi vergogno. Anche con i presunti soldi ci facciamo fregare e per di più dalla Sfinter. Ora mi raccomando Soriano e Bertolacci e siamo a posto così.


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2015)

La peggior campagna acquisti che io ricordi, ed è appena iniziata. 
Rifiuti:
- Ancelotti 
- Dani Alves
- Ibra
- Kondogbia
E tra qualche giorno anche Jacskon Martinez


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> A me non interessa schiodare Galliani, io credo che se Martinez salta allora le spiegazioni devono arrivare dall'alto. Perdere Kondo mi sta bene se il motivo è un prezzo ritenuto eccessivo ma è diverso se perdi anche martinez perchè li significa incapacità



Hai ragionissima. Il problema è che non arriverà nessuna spiegazione.
Ci stancheremo prima noi tifosi di tifare Milan che quei là di prenderci in giro...


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

lasciamolo andare alla me..a!! non siamo parlando di un fenomeno, il mercato e il calcio è cosi, abbiamo già visto come e finita con Cerci che sembrava il grandissimo adquisto..

Calma e gesso ragazzi, al Milan solo uomini convinti! questi ragazzini non servono

Pd: Galliani deve cmq dimitirse


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno già una squadra da scudetto.
> 
> Ma dove vogliamo andare??



Da scudetto? Ad essere ottimisti da tentativo al terzo posto...


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Amen e pazienza un par di balle, da questa trattativa usciamo distrutti sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Qual e stato il problema? Mancanza di fondi? Il giocatore ha scelto gli sfigati? Che figura di melma. Ancora non ci credo.


----------



## Isao (20 Giugno 2015)

Mi sento umiliato. Ma non per Kondo, ma per aver scoperto di essere stato preso in giro per l'ennesima volta. Basta. Non esiste nessun progetto ad oggi. Ci rivediamo quando cambierà qualcosa, se mai succederà.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Amen e pazienza un par di balle, da questa trattativa usciamo distrutti sotto tutti i punti di vista.



A me non frega niente.La mia vita va avanti e stasera uscirò a divertirmi come sempre....Chissenefrega.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Qualcuno ha aperto gli occhi sull'incompetenza di Galliani? O pensate che venga criticato ancora per hobby??
Non so cosa serva più per delegittimare questo incompetente. Sta distruggendo il Milan, questa è una mazzata epocale. Cioè, l'ha preso l'Inter, l'Inter!!! Ausilio e Fassone! Non il Real o il City...

Con Galliani il Milan è destinato a sprofondare, io spero per lui che lo stia facendo di proposito, perchè ci vogliono davvero tante qualità ad essere così scarso e incompetente.

Mò venitemi a dire che l'Inter ha i libri in tribunale e che Galliani coi soldi è un fenomeno. La gente va in crisi isterica se gli dice che Galliani coi soldi in mano non è capace neanche a comprare un cono gelato... eccovi la dimostrazione.

PS: fino a quando ci sarà chi giustificherà Galliani, che dirà che Kondogbia ha scelto l'Inter perchè nerazzurro dentro e che lui non poteva farci niente (manco un'alternativa in mano ha!!!) saremo sempre punto e a capo. Il Milan è il Milan, Galliani non è il Milan e lo rappresenta solo legalmente. Il Milan non può permettersi questo schifo.


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Non ho più speranze,non ho più un anima,non ho più niente.


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Amen e pazienza un par di balle, da questa trattativa usciamo distrutti sotto tutti i punti di vista.



Esattamente!


----------



## The P (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Non mi frega molto di Kondogbia perché a questo punto mi sembra esagerata la corte a questo ragazzo.

Però, Milan, dopo questa chiudi la baracca.


----------



## kasta86 (20 Giugno 2015)

Che Galliani si debba dimettere è da la cosa piu' palese di tutto questo teatrino.

Non importa se per l'inter è una vittoria di Pirro. Noi a livello MONDIALE ci abbiamo fatto una figura da cioccolatai. Un dirigente vecchio e che non ha piu' appeal.

Cmq Lucas meno utile del 2 di picche a briscola. Bee se ne renda conto.

Vada a giocare a boccie


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Io dopo questa ennesima cocente delusione mi prendo un periodo sabbatico. Sono stanco di essere preso in giro in modo sistematico da Berlusconi e Galliani. Al momento sono state fatte solo chiacchiere e nessuno ha scucito un euro. Questa figuraccia fa il paio con quella di tevez, ora basta.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

il tifoso milanista non meritava anche questa umiliazione, dopo la vergogna di questa stagione speravamo tutti in una rinascita, ancora pugni nello stomaco, ancora lì a consolarci.., ora è inutile dire "l'hanno pagato troppo", "pazienza", no.. non sono le parole giuste, il tifoso milanista meritava subito un mercato di altissimo livello, il problema Kondogbia è doppio, nel senso che non solo non l'hai preso ma te lo ritrovi anche contro, per colmare adesso devi fare ancora di più. La realtà dei fatti è che Galliani stamattina non è tornato a Milano perprepare l'eventuale firma ma è tornato perchè ha capito che il giocatore non voleva il Milan, un dirigente serio dovrebbe ora mettersi a lavoro ed evitare di farsi vedere in spiaggia, voglio sperare che questa mattina quando è rientrato a Milano abbia già fissato i prox obiettivi, non possiamo permetterci più teatrini, ora hai risparmiato questi 40 milioni...bene!, vai dallo Jovetic di turno o chi altri, bonifico veloce e porti il giocatore a casa. Oggi mi sento profondamente deluso dalla proprietà, è come una donna che ti tradisce, la perdoni e poi ti tradisce ancora.. oggi abbiamo perso la faccia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

Una figuraccia davanti a tutto il mondo, perche sta storia di Kondogbia ha fatto il giro nel mondo....

Grande Galliani, un altro viaggio per tornare a mani vuote. Forse arrivera Martinez, ma dopo quanti viaggi in persona a Madrid, Oporto e Monaco? 


Una gestione di negoziazione veramente amatoriale. Studio economia e spesso analisiamo case studies dove qualcuno ha combinato qualche disastro per capire cosa evitare e come fare meglio.
Vi dico, sto comportamento di Galliani e da scrivere in vari libri come esempio di come non fare le trattative. Assurdo.


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

PEr quanto possa non servire a nulla, secondo voi può aver senso creare una pagina facebook, petizione o altro per chiedere spiegazioni e dimissioni di Galliani? Secondo me si potrebbe creare un po' di casino e tam tam mediatico.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non frega niente.La mia vita va avanti e stasera uscirò a divertirmi come sempre....Chissenefrega.



Quotissimo! Tra l'altro ho detto tutto in Bar Milan sulle alternative a Kondo. A 40 mln meglio di no.

Comunque l'Inter ha già costruito la rosa praticamente:

Handanovic
Santon Murillo Miranda Nagatomo
Imbula
Kondogbia Hernanes
Shaqiri
Icardi ??? (probabilmente Jovetic)

Ottima squadra. Vedrete che Kondo ci purga al Derby.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2015)

Non pretendo che si dimetta ma almeno le sue scuse. 
questa è gente che fa pirl.ate e resta sempre sulla loro poltrona.


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

Schifato dal fatto che Galliani ora prenderà un cesso in mezzo e chiuderà per il croato che Pjaca tanto così tanto per dare il contentino ai tifosi.
Falliti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Non mi frega molto di Kondogbia perché a questo punto mi sembra esagerata la corte a questo ragazzo.
> 
> Però, Milan, dopo questa chiudi la baracca.


Qualcuno deve dare le dimissioni, questa la verità.


----------



## pisolo22 (20 Giugno 2015)

ma a parte Galliani che ha le colpe maggiori la Doyen e Lucas in tutto questo al posto di potarci il giocatore l'hanno fatto andare a l'inter se io fossi in Berlusca li caccerei subito a calci via stiamo parlando di un loro uomo , che hanno scoperto valorizzato e gli hanno permesso di diventare un giocatore dell'inter facendo l'advisor del mercato del Milan!!!!! , poi si può ragionare sulle cifre esagerate 35\40 milioni per il cartellino 4+ bonus per 5 anni ad un 22enne che è a tutti gli effetti ancora una promessa è follia ma è uno smacco clamoroso. 
Cmq noi tifosi e meglio non farci il sangue amaro e non credere più a niente ne ai giornalai ne ai cronisti tv di mercato aspettiamo il 2 settembre a chiusura di campagna acquisti e poi dopo ci comporteremo di conseguenza. 
Ora sotto con altri giocatori (a 40 si prendono altri 2 giovani forti ) e cerchiamo di chiudere per Martinez quanto prima e risolviamo quest'altra storia , poi chi ha twitter o segue suma su fb riporti cosa lui dice e soprattutto cosa gli dicono i tanti tifosi inferociti come noi.


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> L'Inter è scatenata. Come riporta Di Marzio, vuole prendere anche Imbula.


Chi ha Milan Channel, riporti per favore cosa dice Suma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma scusate ma solo io penso che fino a quando bee non firmerà l'accordo non spenderemo ?? io avevo già questa sensazione perchè non ci credo alla storiella che la Colombia non vuole essere disturbata ecc, per me fino a quando Bee non firma non si farà mercato.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ahahah dai state delirando. Ahahah figuraccia mondiale!? Ahahah ma se nemmeno sapranno nel resto del mondo che l'inter ha preso kondo ahahahh


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

qualcuno può dirmi cosa sta dicendo suma su milan channel?

io da juventino che segue telelombardia molto spesso, sono stato fuorviato da suma e dal suo ottimismo nelle trasmissioni....
10 giorni fa ricordo perfettamente che lanciava il guanto di sfida a tutti ed era super fiducioso

al che pensai....umhh è un suma che non vedevo così da tantissimi anni, significa che il progetto milan è davvero serio e promettente...

oggi mi ritrovo a vedere i perdazzurri che prendono kondogbia e forse pure imbulà.....
sinceramente sono arrabbiato io che non c'entro una mazza con il milan, figuriamoci voi, ma sarei curioso di sapere che dice suma...


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

Adesso il signor berlusconi (volutamente minuscolo) al posto di indignarsi per il protagonismo di Mr Bee, vorrei che ci desse spiegazioni sulla figuraccia che il Milan ha fatto, e dell'umiliazione che noi tifosi del Milan stiamo vivendo con i nostri dirimpettai, Galliani è un galoppino che può arrivare sino a quello che il padrone gli concede, che a quanto pare per l'ennesima volta ha utilizzato il Milan per i suoi scopi politici, ma che se ne vada e lasci la società a chi forse è intenzionato a ridare lustro ai gloriosi colori rossoneri.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

*Laudisa: investimento da 70 milioni, 30 milioni + bonus al Monaco e 4 netti al giocatore.

Gazzetta dello Sport: L'inter pagherà il Monaco 35 milioni + 3 di bonus.*


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quotissimo! Tra l'altro ho detto tutto in Bar Milan sulle alternative a Kondo. A 40 mln meglio di no.
> 
> Comunque l'Inter ha già costruito la rosa praticamente:
> 
> ...



l'hanno pagato 35.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me non ci perdiamo nulla, dobbiamo ripartire da certezze


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: investimento da 70 milioni, 30 milioni + bonus al Monaco e 4 netti al giocatore.*



Questo non sa fare mercato nenache con i soldi. Voglio la sua testa. Via dal Milan


----------



## beleno (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma solo io penso che fino a quando bee non firmerà l'accordo non spenderemo ?? io avevo già questa sensazione perchè non ci credo alla storiella che la Colombia non vuole essere disturbata ecc, per me fino a quando Bee non firma non si farà mercato.



L'ho scritto anche io stamattina, anche per me è così. Fino a quando non ci saranno le dovute garanzie economiche, faremo solo promesse (ovvero, nessun anticipo )


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Chi ha Milan Channel, riporti per favore cosa dice Suma.



Nel suo articolo di eiri diceva "Se non arriva Kondogbia, nel suo ruolo arriverà un giocatore forte uguale"


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

MIa personale opinione, anche quest'anno il mercato del Milan sarà "Milan beffato...", questi non hanno interesse a riportare il Milan in alto, ora sarà il turno dello stadio di proprietà e di JM, dopo Ancelotti, Ibra, Dani Alves, Kondogbia... sempre mia personale opinione questo mr bee di mestiere fa il broker... associato con la doyen che fin'ora non ci ha portato nessun vantaggio... tranne a se stessi... infilano il Milan in qualunque trattativa di loro giocatori, fanno lievitare il prezzo e poi il Milan si tira indietro (vedrete che anche JM andrà da qualche altra parte ma ad un prezzo maggiore di quello offerto da noi... morale la doyen ci guadagna e noi non prendiamo il giocatore)... d'altro canto come dicevo... Bee fa il broker e la doyen specula sui giocatori... come diceva platini che voleva bandirli dal calcio (probabilmnete non a torto)... e loro che fanno? per speculare sui giocatori si inseriscono (attraverso Bee) in una società (il Milan) e fanno giochetti tipo trattativa Kondogbia (e temo seriamente JM)... felice di sbagliarmi ma se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino...


----------



## Dave (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Chi ha Milan Channel, riporti per favore cosa dice Suma.



Il caro direttore ha *disattivato il suo profilo di Facebook *dove molti tifosi stavano scrivendo, fino a un ora fa era attivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: investimento da 70 milioni, 30 milioni + bonus al Monaco e 4 netti al giocatore.*



Menomale che erano 40 milioni!!! Con 40 milioni forse si riferivano ai kg di escrementi che noi tifosi siamo costretti a ingurgitare per colpa del cravatarro


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: investimento da 70 milioni, 30 milioni + bonus al Monaco e 4 netti al giocatore.*



Forte è forte ma cifra folle.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

se le cifre sono queste e cioè 38mln forse è giusto lasciarlo andare...sia perchè sono cifre esagerate sia perchè l'inter per spendere quelle cifre significa che l'ha voluto più di noi...a parte tutto ciò...un dirigente che va in giro per l'europa a fare figuracce...non è giusto che arrivato ad un certo punto faccia un passo indietro e lasci ad altri più capaci...???


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

per fortuna....cifre folli per un mediano. L'ho detto quando sembrava che era praticamente nostro, e lo ribadisco ora. Comunque vediamo adesso galliani su chi si fionda, sono proprio curioso di vedere quale altra figura di melma ci farà fare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Una figuraccia davanti a tutto il mondo, perche sta storia di Kondogbia ha fatto il giro nel mondo....
> 
> Grande Galliani, un altro viaggio per tornare a mani vuote. Forse arrivera Martinez, ma dopo quanti viaggi in persona a Madrid, Oporto e Monaco?
> 
> ...


Per Martinez è ancora tutto aperto! Non c'è niente di certo, altrimenti l'Atletico Di Madrid non avrebbe avanzato offerte.


----------



## Ciora (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi mi ripeto, bisogna fare un po' di casino a livello mediatico. Aprire una pagina evento su facebook per chiedere a Berlusconi di farsi da parte completamente e di resettare tutto l'assetto societario. Via dai milan i Berlusconi, i Galliani, i Suma e tutta st'accozzaglia di portaborse, di teatranti, di promesse, di dichiarazioni, di nani e ballerine, cene da giannino. Dentro la nuova proprietà, i Maldini, gli Albertini ecc. BISOGNA FARE CASINO. E' davvero troppo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: investimento da 70 milioni, 30 milioni + bonus al Monaco e 4 netti al giocatore.*



Ma il sig. Condom non parlava di cifre vicini ai 40 milioni? Se l'Inter lo prende a soli 30 milion (+eventuali bonus) qualcosa non quadra proprio.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2015)

Mi sorge spontanea una domanda: ma ha portato grana il thai o ha solo ripianato debiti? Lui non ha uomini esperti per il calciomercato e Galliani sembra un vecchio pugile rintronato. Povero Milan, io da juventino preferirei voi come prima squadra di Milano e principale avversaria. Ma se va avanti di questo passo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Nel suo articolo di eiri diceva "Se non arriva Kondogbia, nel suo ruolo arriverà un giocatore forte uguale"



L'anno scorso scrisse che se non fosse rimasto Kakà, sarebbe arrivato uno fortissimo.
Suma non sa NIENTE.


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ci perdiamo nulla, dobbiamo ripartire da certezze


La certezza è che anche quest'anno abbiamo 0 €, ha investito di più il Chievo riscattando birsa


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Giugno 2015)

Suma si è cancellato da Facebook ahahhahaahhaah


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma il sig. Condom non parlava di cifre vicini ai 40 milioni? Se l'Inter lo prende a soli 30 milion (+eventuali bonus) qualcosa non quadra proprio.



Gli si è inceppata pure la macchina del fango. E' proprio finito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> MIa personale opinione, anche quest'anno il mercato del Milan sarà "Milan beffato...", questi non hanno interesse a riportare il Milan in alto, ora sarà il turno dello stadio di proprietà e di JM, dopo Ancelotti, Ibra, Dani Alves, Kondogbia... sempre mia personale opinione questo mr bee di mestiere fa il broker... associato con la doyen che fin'ora non ci ha portato nessun vantaggio... tranne a se stessi... infilano il Milan in qualunque trattativa di loro giocatori, fanno lievitare il prezzo e poi il Milan si tira indietro (vedrete che anche JM andrà da qualche altra parte ma ad un prezzo maggiore di quello offerto da noi... morale la doyen ci guadagna e noi non prendiamo il giocatore)... d'altro canto come dicevo... Bee fa il broker e la doyen specula sui giocatori... come diceva platini che voleva bandirli dal calcio (probabilmnete non a torto)... e loro che fanno? per speculare sui giocatori si inseriscono (attraverso Bee) in una società (il Milan) e fanno giochetti tipo trattativa Kondogbia (e temo seriamente JM)... felice di sbagliarmi ma se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino...



Il elenco e proprio spaventoso: Ancelotti, Dani Alves, Ibra, Kondogbia. 4 beffe a cui forse verranno aggiunte altre(forse persino Bertolacci).


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quotissimo! Tra l'altro ho detto tutto in Bar Milan sulle alternative a Kondo. A 40 mln meglio di no.
> 
> Comunque l'Inter ha già costruito la rosa praticamente:
> 
> ...



È ovvio che tutti viviamo lo stesso,ma la delusione per l'ennesima presa in giro c'è,non solo per non aver preso il giocatore,perché se di 40 milioni si tratta sono troppi, ma per il modo indecente in cui è stata portata avanti la pantomima mediatica. La verità è che quell'uomo,con o senza soldi,non sa più lavorare,e dovrebbe essere affiancato da un DS serio,che però non arriverà perché è malato di onnipotenza. Ora non si scuserà ma troverà qualche scusa per la figuraccia,e dubito che riuscirà a portare a casa un ottimo sostituto,visto che tanto facendo sapere tutto a tutti ci frega anche Topo Gigio. Io sono veramente troppo schifata da tutto ciò, ma mi auguro di non leggere mai più "È colpa della mancanza dei soldi,sennò...",perché veramente ormai è indecente su tutti i fronti. 
Oltretutto,capisco tu non sia tifoso,ma dire "Vedrete che ci purga al derby" in questo momento non è carino.


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

> *Laudisa: investimento da 70 milioni, 30 milioni + bonus al Monaco e 4 netti al giocatore.*



Pretendo le dimissioni irrevocabili di Galliani.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

La Doyen Sport si sta rendendo utile?


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: investimento da 70 milioni, 30 milioni + bonus al Monaco e 4 netti al giocatore.*



*La gazzetta dello sport: Al Monaco andranno 35 milioni + 3 di bonus.*


----------



## Nicco (20 Giugno 2015)

Da una parte sono rincuorato, 35-40mln per un CC più di quantità che di qualità (a quanto si dice, non lo conosco) mi sembravano troppo, certo ero contento che la società fosse tornata a spendere cifre importanti per giocatori importanti e come tutti ero galvanizzato.
Fa male che sia l'Inter a prenderlo, quello si, come già detto da qualcuno, contro Real o Barca o altre squadre non c'è modo di competere ma con l'inter senza europa...
Adesso c'è da ragionare bene su chi puntare, io personalmente virerei su nomi molto meno mediatici e agirei un po' nel silenzio, i teatri messi su da galliani e dalla stampa ci hanno finora portato a poco.


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

Ad oggi, Ely dal rientro dall'Avellino e il rinnovo di Abate, più il nuovo tecnico sono quello che ha prodotto la dirigenza rossonera, questa è la realtà.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

no ma tranquilli per il ritiro la rosa è pronta.


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

Vediamo chi sarà questo forte uguale.
Intanto ci manca: attaccante forte, centrocampista forte + un altro decente, centrale di livello.
Acquisti fatti? 0
Nuovi acquisti? 14-15 mln per il croato, buttati.
Nomi da prendere sui 35-40 mln? non saprei, so solo che se prenderemo 3-4 nomi a poco non cambia assolutamente nulla, vuoi rivoluzionare? Compra Verratti, prendi Gundogan, provaci per Hummels o Reus.
Non c'è niente di buono in vista, fossi in Bee caccerei Galliani all'istante, 71 enne ormai andato con la testa e senza più idee.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Giugno 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> La peggior campagna acquisti che io ricordi, ed è appena iniziata.
> Rifiuti:
> - Ancelotti
> - Dani Alves
> ...



dybala. Zampazini avevamo detto che noi offrivamo di piu' ma lui voleva solo la juve


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta dello sport: Al Monaco andranno 35 milioni + 3 di bonus.*



Galliani dovrebbe vergognarsi, in ogni caso.


----------



## Byte01 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah ma dai 70 milioni?? Ma è ridicolo  ahah vabbè sentiamo cosa diranno e cosa dirà galliani



anche io capisco la delusione...e anche io sono critico con l'operato di Galliani, pero' cercate anche di capire che le aste fanno solo ingrassare chi vende e non giovano i club che comprano...se lo volevo davvero chiudevi tutto una settimana fà...evidentemente erano già in ritardo sulla concorrenza, l'inter sta per cedere Kovacic per poco meno di 25 mln di euro...quindi ecco giustificato l'acquisto di Kondo.

il problema ora è un altro ...quali sono gli obbiettivi del Milan adesso ? la dirigenza ha capito che il centrocampo è la parte piu debole della squadra ? e che invece di parlare solo di attaccanti bisogna mettere mano al portafoglio e prendere un centrocampista di spessore...?


----------



## Spammilanista (20 Giugno 2015)

L'anno scorso la Juve perde Conte e in un giorno mette Allegri sotto contratto.
Quest'anno la Juve parla con Tevez che dice di voler tornare in Argentina, e in mezza giornata va a Madrid e chiude per Mandzukic. Già durante la stagione prende uno dei giovani più promettenti del nostro campionato (Dybala), e un campione del mondo con la Germania (Khedira).
L'Inter, che doveva essere quasi ferma sul mercato perchè già multata a causa del fairplay finanziario, ha chiuso per uno dei difensori sudamericani più forti, vale a dire Murillo, e gli affinca un difensore di grande esperienza come Miranda. In più, ci soffia sotto gli occhi Kondogbia (ok, cifra altissima), e ha anche in mano il si di Imbula, altro centrocampista fortissimo.

Noi, che in mano dovevamo avere 150 milioni per fare mercato, stiamo solo facendo figura barbine agli occhi di tutto il mondo! Immagino quanti campioni vorranno venire al milan ancora


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: investimento da 70 milioni, 30 milioni + bonus al Monaco e 4 netti al giocatore.
> 
> Gazzetta dello Sport: L'inter pagherà il Monaco 35 milioni + 3 di bonus.*



.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non frega niente.La mia vita va avanti e stasera uscirò a divertirmi come sempre....Chissenefrega.



Ti invidio. Dopo tre anni ero finalmente riuscito ad accettare il ridimensionamento quando ad un tratto arrivano Bee e i suoi presunti milioni. Nuova linfa vitale e speranza e poi ti ritrovi l'Inter che spende quanto il Real, Ancelotti e Ibra che dicono no, e Martinez che non viene stranamente ufficializzato. Se anche stavolta dovesse rivelarsi tutta una montatura io mi prendo veramente un anno sabbatico, tifare Milan sta seriamente diventando dannoso alla salute.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Abbiamo superato davvero il limite delle figuraccie. Non se ne puo più.


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Galliani può salvare la faccia solamente ufficializzando Ibra domani. La figura è di melma totale, ma la perdita del giocatore a quelle cifre sinceramente non mi brucia.


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta dello sport: Al Monaco andranno 35 milioni + 3 di bonus.*



Laudisa non è della gazzetta??? dicono cifre abbastanza diverse...cmq 38 mln sono tanti...poi magari si rivelerà un crack assoluto...ma fino a pochi giorni fa si parlava di 27 + bonus...prezzo schizzato alle stelle...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Ripeto, abbiamo subito e stiamo subendo un danno d'immagine incalcolabile tra questa storia e quella di Martinez, che pagheremo non so per quanto tempo.


----------



## anakyn101 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi i soldi NON ci sono, a questo punto non credo ci siano mai stati.. Sono tutte balle, la squadra è allo sbando e amministrata da cani. Non credete alle parole di quel ladro di Berlusconi.. Finiamola di farci prendere per i fondelli.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

ma milan channel? cosa dicono? ora manderanno la musichetta anche per kondo? ridicoli.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Galliani dovrebbe vergognarsi, in ogni caso.


Sono anni che vado dicendo che il geometra è la vera sciagura di questa società , " ehhhh ma coi soldi ti vince 10 CL" .... con o senza soldi questo sa solo magnare "in tutti i sensi" assieme ai suoi amiconi ..... e vedrete che tra un po' si ricomincerà a parlare dei vari mezzi giocatori del Genoa e dei procuratori del "cerchio geometrico".
Qui una società seria deve chiamarlo a rapporto per avere spiegazioni e poi licenziarlo per manifesta incapacità .


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

è chiaro che a Mr. Bee hanno dato l'iban dell'Inter anziché quello del Milan.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi il problema è che secondo me non abbiamo tutti quei soldi che hanno detto...
Cmq questa società non merita il nostro sopporto o fiducia è una perdita di tempo seguire il Milan e le sue vicende,siamo allo sbando più totale.
Sono settimane che parlano di Kondogobia e in 2 giorni l'Inter lo compra mha !
Anche J.Martinez è meglio se ve lo scordare già da adesso !


----------



## bambagias (20 Giugno 2015)

Voglio le dimissioni di Galliani.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma milan channel? cosa dicono? ora manderanno la musichetta anche per kondo? ridicoli.



Suma si è cancellato da Facebook. Tu pensa un po' che soggetti...


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

l'ho detto pure io che kondogbia non è mica vieira, è un centrocampista che fa dell'interdizione la sua prima capacità.
chi pensa che sia un regista o che abbia doti di inserimento e un piede educato, sbaglia.
è un calciatore abbastanza ordinato nel dettare il primo passaggio in modo semplice, è forte nella fase di non possesso quando c'è da recuperare palla e conquistarla, ma nella fase di possesso non ha nulla in più di medel, tanto per intenderci.
quindi non c'è bisogno di piangere o disperarsi per questo acquisto mancato, quello che invece a me preoccuperebbe parecchio dopo questa trattativa da circo, sarebbero le certezze sul progetto che dopo quanto accaduto mi sarebbero venute a mancare.

fino a questo momento ho visto solo tanta pubblicità ma di fatti concreti?
giustamente tra di voi c'è chi si domanda se martinez arriverà, tranquilli, me lo domando pure io da esterno.

ora mi risponderete '' si ma comunque non potevamo svenarci per questo francese'' e io vi rispondo che ci sta di non svenarci per questo calciatore che al massimo valeva 25 milioni a volerlo strapagare, ma comunque il dubbio resta lo stesso.
se i soldi davvero ci sono e sono oltre 120 milioni, ti si presenta l'indonesiana a meterrti i bastoni tra le ruote, rischi una figuraccia con i tifosi, hai bisogno di rassicurare i tuoi tifosi che ancora non hanno visto un solo acquisto ufficiale di un certo peso, e tu che fai? ti fai superare dal tuo club rivale per eccellenza, della tua stessa città!
sinceramente mi suona strano a me, un milan di 20 anni fa si portava a casa kondogbia e imbulà e poi andava a offrire 5 milioni di ingaggio a kovacic per mettere zizzannia alla pinetina.
ora non sono più quei tempi, d'accordo, ma sinceramente non mi tornano molte cose di questa vicenda.....le foto con fassone, il ristorante condiviso...qua pare che siate diventati alleati e vi siate spartiti i 2 obiettivi '' a voi kondo a noi imbulà'' e vi auguro che sia così! perchè ancora non c'è nulla di certo su imbulà.


p.s. voglio darvi conforto e vi dico che se alla fine prendete imbulà, tutti gli esperti di calcio francese hanno sentenziato più di una volta che tra kondo e imbulà è il secondo quello più buono e con più margini di miglioramento.
PERO' PRENDETELO!


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> Laudisa non è della gazzetta??? dicono cifre abbastanza diverse...cmq 38 mln sono tanti...poi magari si rivelerà un crack assoluto...ma fino a pochi giorni fa si parlava di 27 + bonus...prezzo schizzato alle stelle...



Esatto... giochino doyen (mr bee il broker)... come scrivevo poco più su...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il problema è che secondo me non abbiamo tutti quei soldi che hanno detto...
> Cmq questa società non merita il nostro sopporto o fiducia è una perdita di tempo seguire il Milan e le sue vicende,siamo allo sbando più totale.
> Sono settimane che parlano di Kondogobia e in 2 giorni l'Inter lo compra mha !
> Anche J.Martinez è meglio se ve lo scordare già da adesso !


Secondo me i soldi ci sono ma fino a quando non ci sarà l'accordo ufficiale non abbiamo manco un euro.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Galliani può salvare la faccia solamente ufficializzando Ibra domani. La figura è di melma totale, ma la perdita del giocatore a quelle cifre sinceramente non mi brucia.



Ancora pensano a Ibra che ha 40 anni,ma basta pensare al passato ma va va va !
Mettiamo in campo Baresi a sto punto.


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma si è cancellato da Facebook. Tu pensa un po' che soggetti...


e te credo! 10 giorni fa mi ha fatto credere al rilancio milionario senza frontiere pure a me che sono gobbo.....è il minimo che sivergogni un po!


----------



## Tahva (20 Giugno 2015)

L'imbarazzo e il risentimento non sono solo per il giocatore (secondo me molto molto forte) o perché sia andato all'Inter, ma perché questa è per me la prova che i soldi NON ci sono. Anche la storia di Martinez è completamente fumosa e tra l'una e l'altra trattativa stiamo perdendo la faccia davanti a tutto il mondo, come un poveraccio che entra vestito di stracci in un ristorante a cinque stelle facendo ridere i ricconi presenti.
Da queste premesse, mi sento solo presa in giro dalla questione dell'arrivo dei nuovi soldi, e mi sto convincendo che vedremo un mercato come quello degli altri anni – ossia imbarazzante.

Poi se mi riviene in mente la schermata di Milan Channel con i vari "il presidente con i suoi soldi per amore del Milan e dei tifosi blabla" mi rovino la digestione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> p.s. voglio darvi conforto e vi dico che se alla fine prendete imbulà, tutti gli esperti di calcio francese hanno sentenziato più di una volta che tra kondo e imbulà è il secondo quello più buono e con più margini di miglioramento.
> PERO' PRENDETELO!




Si dice che l'Inter prenda entrambi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma si è cancellato da Facebook. Tu pensa un po' che soggetti...



ahahahha oddio no va beh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> p.s. voglio darvi conforto e vi dico che se alla fine prendete imbulà, tutti gli esperti di calcio francese hanno sentenziato più di una volta che tra kondo e imbulà è il secondo quello più buono e con più margini di miglioramento.
> PERO' PRENDETELO!



e' andato pure lui, l'Inter prende entrambi.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma si è cancellato da Facebook. Tu pensa un po' che soggetti...



mamma mia. Che schifo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> Laudisa non è della gazzetta??? dicono cifre abbastanza diverse...cmq 38 mln sono tanti...poi magari si rivelerà un crack assoluto...ma fino a pochi giorni fa si parlava di 27 + bonus...prezzo schizzato alle stelle...


A me non frega una mazza del prezzo. Siamo tifosi, non ragionieri, Cristo santo! Abbiamo perso Kondo, stiamo per perdere anche Martinez! La presa in giro è venuta a galla: i soldi non ci sono o, se c'erano, qualcuno li ha fatti sparire. Ormai è un film visto e rivisto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta dello sport: Al Monaco andranno 35 milioni + 3 di bonus.*



cifre folli,ma il punto focale della vicenda è la figura meschina che il signor Galliani ha fatto fare al Milan : a mio parere,una volta fatta l'offerta al giocatore ed al Monaco,doveva solo aspettare la risposta . Evitando il teatrino del ritorno a Montecarlo e della cena nello stesso ristorante dove Ausilio e Fassone stavano trattando il giocatore . Ne usciamo con le ossa rotte non tanto per il calciatore, che è costato all'Inter una cifra spropositata, quanto per il danno all'immagine del club.

Qui non c'è solo da rifondare la squadra,ma anche l'assetto dirigenziale


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si dice che l'Inter prenda entrambi...



ma no dai, sono solo chiacchiere, a tutto c'è un limite, l'indonesiana ora deve andare a vendere tutta la marmaglia che si ritrova in rosa + qualche pezzo importante tipo kovacic, il tutto per fare fronte a questo strozzinaggio su kondo, figurati se prendono pure imbulà.
sono abbastanza sicuro che non lo rpenderanno loro, ma non sono affatto sicuro che lo prenderete voi! è questo i punto.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

L'inter del indonesiano che tanto prendiamo in giro se dimostrato più intelligente e capace di noi,non hanno fatto trapelare niente sui giornali e sono andati a Montecarlo e in meno di 1 giorno hanno portato a casa il giocatore.
Noi invece dobbiamo fare i teatrini e bisogna essere mediatici ma va va !


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si dice che l'Inter prenda entrambi...


Ma figurati ...
1 Il geometra non sa chi è 
2 ha già l'accordo con i prescritti


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (20 Giugno 2015)

e con questo per quest'anno chiudo la mia personalissima sessione di calciomercato....ci vediamo il 31 agosto


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

E se in questo momento Galliani fosse di nascosto a trattare per Imbula o qualcuno del genere?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> E se in questo momento Galliani di nascosto a trattare per Imbula o.qualcumo del genere?



Come no.

Ti pare?


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2015)

Penso che nessun tifoso di nessuna squadra meriti di subire simili prese in giro dalla sua società. E' a dir poco grottesco il modo in cui Galliani se lo sia fatto soffiare dal duo Fassone-Ausilio (!!!) senza fiatare.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Geoffrey non tradisce cit.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> E se in questo momento Galliani di nascosto a trattare per Imbula o.qualcumo del genere?


Non voglio Imbula. Ora se vogliono farsi perdonare devono andare su giocatori ancora più forti di quelli che abbiamo perso. Altrimenti sparissero.


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Giugno 2015)

Le cose sono due: o i soldi non ci sono, e quindi questa storia di Mr. Bee ecc ecc... è l'ennesimo teatrino, o Galliani è il dirigente più ridicolo ed incapace del mondo. Nella prima ipotesi non è che ci possiamo far nulla, nella seconda ipotesi quello, come minimo, dovrebbe dimettersi e far spazio ad un dirigente giovane, affamato e preparato.


----------



## accadde_domani (20 Giugno 2015)

L'Inter comunque ora dovrà vendere, col FFP non si scherza. Il massimo di passivo consentito nei prossimi due anni non è compatibile con questi affari se non si cede. Il problema del Milan invece è non capire che sbandierare trattative ai quattro venti è controproducente. E' roba che può permettersi solo chi ha budget illimiato. Per tutti gli altri "non dire gatto se non ce l'hai nel sacco", altrimenti poi fermare il malcontento è difficile. Bee sicuramente investirà, ma 120 milioni mi sembrano ogni giorno di più la solita chimera data in pasto alla gente per le elezioni.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Di una cosa sono certo, se è un dirigente con le palle, ci piazza subito il colpaccio di riserva.., ma chi????? che nomi ci sono?


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> e' andato pure lui, l'Inter prende entrambi.



non credo , altrimenti tutti quegli scambi di cortesie tra voi e l'indonesiana non avrebbero senso.
se imbulà va da loro, allora significa che siete diventati la loro succursale, cosa a cui non voglio credere.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> E se in questo momento Galliani fosse di nascosto a trattare per Imbula o qualcuno del genere?



io non voglio offendere nessuno,ma tu ci stai trollando o sei serio davvero?
Scusate CHIUSO OT.


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Giugno 2015)

premesso che non vorrei mai al milan un giocatore che non e' un uomo ma una banderuola in balia del vento , questa trattativa e' stata addirittura piu' mortificante di quella con tevez , sembrava di giocare al mercante in fiera.....chi offre di piuuuuuu ......aggiudicato.

comunque sia aspetto sempre la fine di agosto per giudicare l'operato di questa societa' : galliani non agisce mai da solo.

se ci ritroveremo sempre e solo con l'entusiasmo , mi riparero' il posteriore e per qualche tempo mi dedichero' alla cultura scacchistica.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Avrei troppe parole da dire, ma le tengo per me perchè verrei bannato seduta stante. Se le cose non cambiano in un tempo minimo di 10 giorni, butto nel cesso tutte le speranze che avevo ancora riposto per l'arrivo di Mr. Bee e smetto di tifare questo patetico circo


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Di una cosa sono certo, se è un dirigente con le palle, ci piazza subito il colpaccio di riserva.., ma chi????? che nomi ci sono?


Baselli,Soriano,Boateng Kevin questi sono il genere di giocatori che possiamo comprare non più di così...mettiamocelo in testa !


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

comunque se questo vale 40, Salah come minimo vale lo stesso.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Di una cosa sono certo, se è un dirigente con le palle, ci piazza subito il colpaccio di riserva.., ma chi????? che nomi ci sono?



Di nomi ce ne sono(guarda nella parte Bar Milan): Gündogan, Xhaka, Pjanic, Barkley, Xabi Alonso, Clasie, Eriksen


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Le cose sono due: o i soldi non ci sono, e quindi questa storia di Mr. Bee ecc ecc... è l'ennesimo teatrino, o Galliani è il dirigente più ridicolo ed incapace del mondo. Nella prima ipotesi non è che ci possiamo far nulla, nella seconda ipotesi quello, come minimo, dovrebbe dimettersi e far spazio ad un dirigente giovane, affamato e preparato.


Se i soldi ci fossero, Galliani dovrebbe essere silurato seduta stante. Se non ci sono, è l'ennesimo teatrino. Stavolta però avrebbero davvero superato loro stessi, perché d'accordo bluffare su una singola trattativa, ma qui stanno bluffando su una serie di trattative. Ancelotti, Martinez, Kondogbia. Allo stato attuale la realtà è che hanno preso il tecnico della Sampdoria e un giocatore dalla B, rinnovando ad Abate e a De Jong.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> non credo , altrimenti tutti quegli scambi di cortesie tra voi e l'indonesiana non avrebbero senso.
> se imbulà va da loro, allora significa che siete diventati la loro succursale, cosa a cui non voglio credere.



Sei sicuro che quello scambio di cortesie sia realmente esistito?


----------



## Hateley (20 Giugno 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> L'Inter comunque ora dovrà vendere, col FFP non si scherza. Il massimo di passivo consentito nei prossimi due anni non è compatibile con questi affari se non si cede. Il problema del Milan invece è non capire che sbandierare trattative ai quattro venti è controproducente. E' roba che può permettersi solo chi ha budget illimiato. Per tutti gli altri "non dire gatto se non ce l'hai nel sacco", altrimenti poi fermare il malcontento è difficile. Bee sicuramente investirà, ma 120 milioni mi sembrano ogni giorno di più la solita chimera data in pasto alla gente per le elezioni.



Il FPF è uno scherzo. Si rischia al massimo qualche multa. Però venderanno Kova, quindi alla fine l'intera ci perde anche perché Kova sarà un campione... e dovremmo tentare di prenderlo noi...allevierebbe lo smacco


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Monaco 
- Campionato: 49 presenze 2 gol
- Coppa nazionale: 7 presenze 0 gol
- Champions: 8 presenze 1 gol

Totale 64 presenze 3 gol

questo vale 40 milioni??? ma per cortesia, secondo me il Milan ha fatto salire solo il prezzo per far prendere la cantonata all'Inter


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

> *La gazzetta dello sport: Al Monaco andranno 35 milioni + 3 di bonus.*



A quest'ora sarebbero dovuti già uscire i nomi del possibile sostituto ed invece nemmeno quello!.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Mi chiedo ma a MC SUma che dice?


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Io voglio gente che quando firmano per il Milan gli brillano gli occhi. Ciao Kondo.


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> E se in questo momento Galliani fosse di nascosto a trattare per Imbula o qualcuno del genere?



Se ciao, non lo conosce


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> E se in questo momento Galliani fosse di nascosto a trattare per Imbula o qualcuno del genere?



No, si sarà semplicemente nascosto da qualche parte vergognandosi per come si è fatto Imbulare...


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo ma a MC SUma che dice?



Infatti,nessuno sa niente?.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A quest'ora sarebbero dovuti già uscire i nomi del possibile sostituto ed invece nemmeno quello!.



Guarda che non sono usciti nomi è una fortuna, si compra e basta altro che nomi sui giornali sbandierati.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Monaco
> - Campionato: 49 presenze 2 gol
> - Coppa nazionale: 7 presenze 0 gol
> - Champions: 8 presenze 1 gol
> ...



Ma sei serio? Che c'entrano i gol? Mica è un attaccante. Verratti ha segnato pure lui 3 gol in tutta la carriera al PSG


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io voglio gente che quando firmano per il Milan gli brillano gli occhi. Ciao Kondo.



Ma secondo te, onestamente, quanti giocatori non-italiani forti in giro al mondo hanno voglia di venire al Milan attuale con occhi che brillano? Ormai c'e da convincerli o con soldi o con un progetto per tornare grandi, se non e possibile convicerli vanno in squadre di piu appeal. E brutto per noi, ma la realta e questa.


----------



## Biggolo12 (20 Giugno 2015)

*RODRIGO ELY!*


----------



## zico (20 Giugno 2015)

È' tutto un bluff !!! Foto , viaggi con la doyen , accordi con ibra , jm , e tutto il resto dei teatrini montati ad arte per far credere a noi tifosi che quest'anno c'era la volontà di investire sul Milan. Tutto falso tutto creato ad arte per alzare i prezzi dei giocatori e fare un favore al partner di mercato. I soldi non ci sono e se arriverà bee li metterà in tasca la proprietà , vedrete non arriverà nessuno è solo il fatto dei rinnovi di abate e de jong e mesex dimostra questo. Una società seria acquista i giocatori che vuole senza tam tam mediatico. Purtroppo la nostra è una società che dei tifosi e di portare il Milan ai livelli che merita non gli interessa. I gobbi hanno preso i giocatori senza tanti sforzi noi invece per uno qualsiasi (non cr7) siamo facendo i pagliacci in giro per il mondo. Se invece così non fosse allora Galliani deve non farsi più vedere......


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te, onestamente, quanti giocatori non-italiani forti in giro al mondo hanno voglia di venire al Milan attuale con occhi che brillano? Ormai c'e da convincerli o con soldi o con un progetto per tornare grandi, se non e possibile convicerli vanno in squadre di piu appeal. E brutto per noi, ma la realta e questa.



Sinceramente l'unica cosa che non reggo in tutto ciò è che abbia scelto l'Inter piuttosto che noi. Non il Real, non il Barça, ma quei Falliti. Per il giocatore in se, non mi strappo di certo i capelli.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (20 Giugno 2015)

Io sono contento. Galliani e' stato abile a far salire il prezzo ed a obbligare l'inter a svenarsi.prima di cadere nei soliti isterismi, aspettiamo. A fine calciomercato tireremo Le somme e processeremo chi di dovere. Io mi fido del condor.


----------



## Biggolo12 (20 Giugno 2015)

*ehy

rodrigo ehy*


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Monaco
> - Campionato: 49 presenze 2 gol
> - Coppa nazionale: 7 presenze 0 gol
> - Champions: 8 presenze 1 gol
> ...



Se come no ahaha


----------



## luigi61 (20 Giugno 2015)

Da tifoso una riflessione : dopo tanta amarezze c'era la speranza di un'annata diversa ma pare che non sia così. ..quanto a kondo non sono d'accordo con chi parla di costi: al tifoso interessa solo che vengano acquistati grandi giocatori e questo tutti gli esperti dicono lo sia; brucia essere beffati dall'Inter che a quanto pare ha più appeal di noi...vediamo ora che succede con j.m, comincio a preoccuparmi, saluti a tutti


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te, onestamente, quanti giocatori non-italiani forti in giro al mondo hanno voglia di venire al Milan attuale con occhi che brillano? Ormai c'e da convincerli o con soldi o con un progetto per tornare grandi, se non e possibile convicerli vanno in squadre di piu appeal. E brutto per noi, ma la realta e questa.



Zero ce ne stanno, zero. Come ce ne stanno zero che firmano con gli occhi che brillano per l'Inter e per le altre squadre.

Questa è la scusa più vecchia del mondo


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che quello scambio di cortesie sia realmente esistito?



penso di si, di sicuro nella vita c'è solo la morte...
cmq il solo fatto che si sono prestati a stare insieme al ristorante, l'intervista con le parole al miele di ausilio, la foto con fassone....
penso di si, gli indizi mi dicono questo...


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> È ovvio che tutti viviamo lo stesso,ma la delusione per l'ennesima presa in giro c'è,non solo per non aver preso il giocatore,perché se di 40 milioni si tratta sono troppi, ma per il modo indecente in cui è stata portata avanti la pantomima mediatica. La verità è che quell'uomo,con o senza soldi,non sa più lavorare,e dovrebbe essere affiancato da un DS serio,che però non arriverà perché è malato di onnipotenza. Ora non si scuserà ma troverà qualche scusa per la figuraccia,e dubito che riuscirà a portare a casa un ottimo sostituto,visto che tanto facendo sapere tutto a tutti ci frega anche Topo Gigio. Io sono veramente troppo schifata da tutto ciò, ma mi auguro di non leggere mai più "È colpa della mancanza dei soldi,sennò...",perché veramente ormai è indecente su tutti i fronti.
> Oltretutto,capisco tu non sia tifoso,ma dire "Vedrete che ci purga al derby" in questo momento non è carino.



Tu parli dando per scontato che i soldi ci siano. Io credo di no. Credo invece che i soldi ci saranno una volta che Bee sarà ufficiale con relativo bonifico. Non stiamo chiudendo le operazioni perché attualmente il cash non c'è e non si vuole anticipare niente. 
Quanto al ''Vedrete che ci purga al Derby'' facevo ironia in una tragedia che ha del comico, perché sono quattro anni che pensiamo che peggio non può andare e puntualmente ci va. Quindi mi aspetto un suo gol contro di noi. Anzi, una doppietta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sinceramente l'unica cosa che non reggo in tutto ciò è che abbia scelto l'Inter piuttosto che noi. Non il Real, non il Barça, ma quei Falliti. Per il giocatore in se, non mi strappo di certo i capelli.



Ad oggi, hanno una rosa superiore alla nostra ma non crede che quello sia il motivo. Credo che semplicemente li hanno offerto piu soldi di noi(e magari anche ai procuratori)


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

Il giocatore non si discute...ma per il semplice motivo che è giovane e non ha fatto vedere ancora nulla...è un acquisto alla dybala...ma io personalmente tutti quei soldi non li avrei spesi ne per l'uno e ne per l'altro...e non mi venite a dire ma i soldi sono i tuoi?? a me non interessa dei soldi...a me interessa che con quei soldi e cioè quasi 40 mln prendi un centrocampista non di quantità e qualità ma uno di qualità assoluta...uno che ti fa fare il salto di qualità...ma sul serio...


----------



## Hateley (20 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia è andato all'Inter perché ha Mancini che riesce ad ottenere quello che chiede. Da quando c'è lui Thoir ha iniziato a sganciare. Ancelotti non è venuto perché ha capito che non sarebbe stato accontentato.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

No problem abbiamo sempre Muntari jaja


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma si è cancellato da Facebook. Tu pensa un po' che soggetti...



Cioè boh... sono allibito...
Altro che dimissioni solo di Galliani.. Dimissioni anche di Berlusconi padre e figlia, Bee, Maiorino, Gandini, Suma, Lucas..
Via tutti!! Volete solo il male dei tifosi!


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da tifoso una riflessione : dopo tanta amarezze c'era la speranza di un'annata diversa ma pare che non sia così. ..quanto a kondo non sono d'accordo con chi parla di costi: al tifoso interessa solo che vengano acquistati grandi giocatori e questo tutti gli esperti dicono lo sia; brucia essere beffati dall'Inter che a quanto pare ha più appeal di noi...vediamo ora che succede con j.m, comincio a preoccuparmi, saluti a tutti



imbulà gli da le piste a kondo, e non lo dico io, lo dicono gli esperti di calcio francesi interpellati.
se il milan acquista imbulà a 20 milioni, prende un calciatore più forte di kondogbia e risparmia pure 20 milioni.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te, onestamente, quanti giocatori non-italiani forti in giro al mondo hanno voglia di venire al Milan attuale con occhi che brillano? Ormai c'e da convincerli o con soldi o con un progetto per tornare grandi, se non e possibile convicerli vanno in squadre di piu appeal. E brutto per noi, ma la realta e questa.




Io ripeto che non é nemmeno questo il problema reale. Perché tu pensi che Strootman lo scorso anno é andato alla Roma, squadra orridamente senza blasone, senza in effetti una certezza di progetto, per appeal? É andato per soldi. Perché li ha offerti al Psv molto prima che altre squadre si muovessero, così come al giocatore. Noi invece siamo andati dopo, a caso, non sappiamo se con un'offerta realmente convincente. Anzi sicuramente l'offerta non é stata convincente. Parlo di offerta economica chiaro. Non diamo colpe al ragazzo. La colpa é al momento di una persona sola. Poi se il problema é anche dovuto al fatto che i soldi non é vero che ci siano ancora, la colpa é anche di altri. Ah e i ballottaggi sono finiti.

Questa é comunque la morte del Milan signori. Ci vorrà veramente una sferzata forte per rimettere le cose in modo normale. Ci stanno umiliando in continuazione.

Avanti con qualche scarsone strapagato. Anzi teniamo Muntari, riprendiamoci Essien e boateng. Facciamo tornare Pato e Cassano. E siamo più forti del 2011. A fine agosto arriveranno Ibra e robinho. Apposto così.

Ps: e non pensiate che ci sia un piano alternativo. Questo lo avrebbe un'azienda seria che programma. Quindi andate a cercare altrove.


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Kondogbia è andato all'Inter perché ha Mancini che riesce ad ottenere quello che chiede. Da quando c'è lui Thoir ha iniziato a sganciare. Ancelotti non è venuto perché ha capito che non sarebbe stato accontentato.



in effetti era un segnale da cogliere quello di ancelotti che ha rifiutato di tornare....


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> Il giocatore non si discute...ma per il semplice motivo che è giovane e non ha fatto vedere ancora nulla...è un acquisto alla dybala...ma io personalmente tutti quei soldi non li avrei spesi ne per l'uno e ne per l'altro...e non mi venite a dire ma i soldi sono i tuoi?? a me non interessa dei soldi...a me interessa che con quei soldi e cioè quasi 40 mln prendi un centrocampista non di quantità e qualità ma uno di qualità assoluta...uno che ti fa fare il salto di qualità...ma sul serio...



E chi ? chi può comprare il Milan ?
Chi viene di qualità eccelsa al Milan ?


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> imbulà gli da le piste a kondo, e non lo dico io, lo dicono gli esperti di calcio francesi interpellati.
> se il milan acquista imbulà a 20 milioni, prende un calciatore più forte di kondogbia e risparmia pure 20 milioni.



Ma chi sono sti esperti? Ma quali piste?
Le uniche cose che ho letto in giro a riguardo sono state di alcuni tifosi milanisti che vivono in francia e che dopo la notizia dell'offerta del Milan per Imbula + Mendy avevano detto che 30 milioni per quei due era una sola assurda.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Che c'entrano i gol? Mica è un attaccante. Verratti ha segnato pure lui 3 gol in tutta la carriera al PSG



sono serissimo, se vuoi un recuperapalloni che non sappia impostare ne trovi tanti a meno della metà di quelle cifre, anche Gattuso recuperava palloni e non sapeva impostare, ma non valeva mica 40 milioni...


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Perdo tempo ancora a interessarmi del Milan e di quello che fanno...prendi solo sassate dove il sole non batte !


----------



## Marcoimi (20 Giugno 2015)

L'Inter ha lo stesso appeal di mia suocera di 80 anni, il problema è che loro hanno messo i soldi per prendersi il giocatore, noi no!


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Vaffa aaaaaa aaaaaa .
Galliani al rogo ora!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma Allan proprio non vi piace? Guardate che è forte davvero.


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> imbulà gli da le piste a kondo, e non lo dico io, lo dicono gli esperti di calcio francesi interpellati.
> se il milan acquista imbulà a 20 milioni, prende un calciatore più forte di kondogbia e risparmia pure 20 milioni.



Mi sa che ti sfugge che probabilmente il nostro unico acquisto a centrocampo sarà Aquilani..
Perché è in scadenza e perché fester lo conosce... Qua c'è il rischio che non ci sia nemmeno un euro... Non è cambiato niente nemmeno quest'anno


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Che Galliani non sia più capace sono d'accordo ma una cosa buona l'ha fatta, ha offerto il massimo che secondo lui rispecchiava il valore di un giocatore che ancora non ha dimostrato nulla e che è bravo solo in fase difensiva, ha capito che per superare l'Inter avrebbe dovuto offrire una cifra più alta del valore reale del giocatore ed è tornato a Milano.


----------



## Giangy (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Fuori uno, ora immagino che si prende Bertolacci o il fenomeno Baselli


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> E chi ? chi può comprare il Milan ?
> Chi viene di qualità eccelsa al Milan ?



con quella somma io prenderei clasie ed eriksen...e avremmo due mezze ali di grandissimo livello con de jong perno basso...


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ma Allan proprio non vi piace? Guardate che è forte davvero.



Ci vai tu a parlare con Pozzo?


----------



## vitrich86 (20 Giugno 2015)

ci fanno colla ovunque ormai..siamo una barzelletta


----------



## foxnet13 (20 Giugno 2015)

Guardate, io sono un tifoso che sta a 900 km di distanza da Milano altrimenti anche da solo lo avrei fatto, mi rivolgo a tutti i tifosi di Milano e dintorni : ma una bella protesta coi fiocchi sotto Casa Milan no????????? ... mi rivolgo a tutti quelli che stavano allo stadio costretti a vedere le partite perché abbonati l'anno scorso, non vi viene voglia di protestare PACIFICAMENTE e richiedere le spiegazioni e le dimissioni di Galliani? ... se non facciamo questo, passeremo un'altra stagione a farci prendere per il c...o!!!!!


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> .



E' il mio pensiero. Però brucia quanto aver perso un derby di CL (fortuna che non so cosa significa  ).


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1670]rossonerodasempre[/MENTION] no copia-incolla da altri siti


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Alla fine di tutto cio si sono arrabbiata però se le cifre sono vere ( 35+3 di bonus e quasi 5 milioni al giocatore all'anno) diciamo che ci può stare tirarsi indietro, ma la cosa gravissima ora per me è che rischiamo di perdere pure JM io non so veramente che pensare.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Alla fine di tutto cio si sono arrabbiata però se le cifre sono vere ( 35+3 di bonus e quasi 5 milioni al giocatore all'anno) diciamo che ci può stare tirarsi indietro, ma la cosa gravissima ora per me è che rischiamo di perdere pure JM io non so veramente che pensare.


Hai ragione, perdere kondo può starci ma Martinez NO. Non per i valori dei giocatori ma perchè sarebbe assurdo.


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ci vai tu a parlare con Pozzo?



Dai,costa al massimo 15 milioni,e li vale veramente tutti!!! Se Fester non è nemmeno capace di trattare Allan che vada in pensione.


----------



## accadde_domani (20 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Il FPF è uno scherzo. Si rischia al massimo qualche multa. Però venderanno Kova, quindi alla fine l'intera ci perde anche perché Kova sarà un campione... e dovremmo tentare di prenderlo noi...allevierebbe lo smacco


Non è affato uno scherzo il FFP. Specie per le società italiane che quando va bene hanno un gruppo straniero solido dietro, ma in nessun caso possono contare sulla barriera protettiva costituita dai pozzi senza fondo arabi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, perdere kondo può starci ma Martinez NO. Non per i valori dei giocatori ma perchè sarebbe assurdo.



C'è qualcosa sotto per forza, come ho detto nelle pagine precedenti per me fino a quando non ci sarà l'ufficialità dell'accordo Bee-Berlusconi i soldi non ci sono.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, si possono dire tante parole, a mente un pò più fredda rispetto a prima la mia idea è che l'Inter ha preso un ottimo giocatore ma l'ha pagato decisamente troppo, Galliani ha fatto bene a mollare.


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma chi sono sti esperti? Ma quali piste?
> Le uniche cose che ho letto in giro a riguardo sono state di alcuni tifosi milanisti che vivono in francia e che dopo la notizia dell'offerta del Milan per Imbula + Mendy avevano detto che 30 milioni per quei due era una sola assurda.



punto 1: ho seguito varie trasmissioni, in un paio di queste hanno intervistato dei procuratori e degli osservatori del calcio francese, e tutti concordavano nel dire che imbulà ha molti più margini di miglioramento.

punto 2: io non conosco imbulà, mai visto giocare, però conosco bene kondo, e dopo averlo visto giocare 4/5 volte non ci vuole un genio per capire che è un vieira con piedi molto più scarsi, ragione per cui mi è facile credere a questi ''esperti'' che hanno intervistato.
fermo restando che kondogbia è sicuramente un calciatore valido , ma nella juve se la giocherebbe con asamoah ed è tutto da vedere se la spunterebbe lui !

punto 3: imbulà non costa 30 milioni, almeno per quanto ne so io ne costa 10 di meno. e in tutti i casi kondo lo pagheranno quasi 40.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Quanto vogliamo scomettere che adesso prendono quella pippa di Bertolacci? E' probabilmente l'unico centrocampista che ha in "mano" l'incompetente


----------



## Gianni23 (20 Giugno 2015)

Più che la figuraccia,

più che essercelo fatto soffiare dall'inter,

quello che mi preoccupa è che di tutti questi soldi che dovremmo avere per il mercato, ancora non se ne è visto mezzo.


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

La Roma l'ha riscattato.


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ti sfugge che probabilmente il nostro unico acquisto a centrocampo sarà Aquilani..
> Perché è in scadenza e perché fester lo conosce... Qua c'è il rischio che non ci sia nemmeno un euro... Non è cambiato niente nemmeno quest'anno



non ci credo che prendono pure imbulà.
però hai ragione in parte, anche io non sono convinto che lo prendete voi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> È ovvio che tutti viviamo lo stesso,ma la delusione per l'ennesima presa in giro c'è,non solo per non aver preso il giocatore,perché se di 40 milioni si tratta sono troppi, ma per il modo indecente in cui è stata portata avanti la pantomima mediatica. La verità è che quell'uomo,con o senza soldi,non sa più lavorare,e dovrebbe essere affiancato da un DS serio,che però non arriverà perché è malato di onnipotenza. Ora non si scuserà ma troverà qualche scusa per la figuraccia,e dubito che riuscirà a portare a casa un ottimo sostituto,visto che tanto facendo sapere tutto a tutti ci frega anche Topo Gigio. Io sono veramente troppo schifata da tutto ciò, ma mi auguro di non leggere mai più "È colpa della mancanza dei soldi,sennò...",perché veramente ormai è indecente su tutti i fronti.
> Oltretutto,capisco tu non sia tifoso,ma dire "Vedrete che ci purga al derby" in questo momento non è carino.


.


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> punto 1: ho seguito varie trasmissioni, in un paio di queste hanno intervistato dei procuratori e degli osservatori del calcio francese, e tutti concordavano nel dire che imbulà ha molti più margini di miglioramento.
> 
> punto 2: io non conosco imbulà, mai visto giocare, però conosco bene kondo, e dopo averlo visto giocare 4/5 volte non ci vuole un genio per capire che è un vieira con piedi molto più scarsi, ragione per cui mi è facile credere a questi ''esperti'' che hanno intervistato.
> fermo restando che kondogbia è sicuramente un calciatore valido , ma nella juve se la giocherebbe con asamoah ed è tutto da vedere se la spunterebbe lui !
> ...



io non lo prenderei imbula...dite che kondo non è chi sa cosa...per me imbula è meno forte...abbiamo bisogno di qualità...e basta con sti incontristi...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io voglio gente che quando firmano per il Milan gli brillano gli occhi. Ciao Kondo.



.

Mi dispiace perché lo ha preso l Inter...ma io 35 milioni per un mediano dai piedi non eccelsi non li avrei mai messi.
Galliani comunque dovrebbe dimettersi,gira tanto a nostre spese e poi non conclude niente.
spero solo di non perdere martinez...


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

valeva la pena svenarsi cosi? alla fine non ha vinto nessuno secondo me. Che poi galliani non sia più capace di fare questo mestiere è assodato, non si può ripetere in ogni discussione


----------



## davoreb (20 Giugno 2015)

Io ho letto le seguenti cifre 38 cartellino, 4+bonus per il cartellino.

Noi GIUSTAMENTE non siamo disposti a pagare queste cifre per questo giocatore. Ora pero andiamo su altre trattative.


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: l'Inter ha trovato con Kondogbia un accordo quinquennale sulla base di 4,5 milioni di euro + bonus.*


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

E il momento per cacciare Galliani!!!!! Questo per noi sarebbe meglio che prendere 3 Kondogbia!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

Quello che sta succedendo è davvero assurdo. Sconforto immenso.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Quanto mi piacerebbe se il Gallo ora prendesse Imbula per una cifra ridicola.


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

su telelombardia dicono che repubblica ha scritto che martinez va all'atletico......
fosse vero, dovreste mobilitarvi e andare tutti sotto la sede a protestare in modo veemente.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani dev'essere cacciato! Non ci sono più scuse


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> su telelombardia dicono che repubblica ha scritto che martinez va all'atletico......
> fosse vero, dovreste mobilitarvi e andare tutti sotto la sede a protestare in modo veemente.



praticamente in una settimana è finito tutto. ibra, kondogbia e martinez. non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'Inter ha trovato con Kondogbia un accordo quinquennale sulla base di 4,5 milioni di euro + bonus.*



Ecco la risposta alla domanda "Come lo hanno convinto?"

Un ingaggio comunque ridicolo, da top player assoluto. Se gioca una grande stagione si presentera subito il procuratore per un aumento del ingaggio gia elevatissimo. Se non entrano in Champions finanzialmente sono in acque molto pericolose, ma con la loro rosa attuale entrare in Champions e un dovere.


----------



## Byte01 (20 Giugno 2015)

Buonasera,
io per un incontrista al massimo spendo 10/15 mln oltre sarebbe un oltraggio, imbulà secondo me è quasi al livello di Kondo...ma non è un giocatore da salto di qualità...se il Milan vuole competere i giocatori da prendere sono ben altri, ma i soldi ci sono ? si o no ? mahhhh


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'Inter ha trovato con Kondogbia un accordo quinquennale sulla base di 4,5 milioni di euro + bonus.*



Nel frantempo la nostra dirigenza abbia almeno la decenza di andare a prendere immediatamente il sostituto,a qualsiasi cifra,giusto per far vedere che l'orgoglio ci è rimasto.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'Inter ha trovato con Kondogbia un accordo quinquennale sulla base di 4,5 milioni di euro + bonus.*



In una settimana


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'Inter ha trovato con Kondogbia un accordo quinquennale sulla base di 4,5 milioni di euro + bonus.*



hahahahahahah quanto pogba percepirà hahahahahahahaha

ma per favore! 
avete fatto un affare a non prenderlo!
questo calciatore è SOLO un ottimo interditore, è un medel con 20cm di altezza in più, capisco che detta così possa sembrare una rosicata, ma io kondogbia l'ho visto giocare almeno una decina di volte quest'anno, e l'ho seguito anche in passato.
lo scrissi già ieri, come cartellino valeva massimo 25 milioni a strapagarlo, dopo di che dare a questo francese 3 milioni netti è un esagerazione, un assurdità, ma poteva starci visto il mercato impazzito, ma quasi 5 milioni è un insulto.

vedrete, aspettate di vederlo giocare e capirete.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'Inter ha trovato con Kondogbia un accordo quinquennale sulla base di 4,5 milioni di euro + bonus.*



Cifra folle dite quello che volete ma è folle prende più di Pogba, io sono d'accordo sul fatto che ci siamo tirati indietro.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> hahahahahahah quanto pogba percepirà hahahahahahahaha
> 
> ma per favore!
> avete fatto un affare a non prenderlo!
> ...



Spero davvero che tu abbia ragione!io non lo conosco,mi sono guardato dei video su You tube e non é che mi abbia impressionato...però mi fido molto degli utenti di questo forum e così questa disperazione generale mi fa pensare che l Inter abbia fatto un gran colpo.


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> hahahahahahah quanto pogba percepirà hahahahahahahaha
> 
> ma per favore!
> avete fatto un affare a non prenderlo!
> ...



Speriamo tu abbia ragione,ora ho una paura matta per Jackson Martinez.


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> praticamente in una settimana è finito tutto. ibra, kondogbia e martinez. non so se ridere o piangere.



forse tutte le coppe europee che avete vinto vi hanno creato un complesso , una specie di sindrome di stoccolma verso berlusconi e la dirigenza......
in altre piazze erano già partiti a protestare piuttosto pesantemente.

magari sono io che la vedo in modo troppo critico, ma da fuori a me pare una presa per il sedere mica da poco, specie dopo tanti anni di vacche magre....

sono sempre più perplesso


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

Non averlo preso fa male, soprattutto perché alla fine ha scelto l'Inter
Ma ragionando a mente fredda 40 milioni per un mediano seppur molto forte erano troppi. 
40 milioni li vale gente come Isco Rakitic Vidal


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In una settimana



strike presi presi tutti e 3


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> forse tutte le coppe europee che avete vinto vi hanno creato un complesso , una specie di sindrome di stoccolma verso berlusconi e la dirigenza......
> in altre piazze erano già partiti a protestare piuttosto pesantemente.
> 
> magari sono io che la vedo in modo troppo critico, ma da fuori a me pare una presa per il sedere mica da poco, specie dopo tanti anni di vacche magre....
> ...



fosse solo questa la presa in giro. aspetta che ne arriva un'altra. basta andare nel topic di martinez.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ecco la risposta alla domanda "Come lo hanno convinto?"
> 
> Un ingaggio comunque ridicolo, da top player assoluto. Se gioca una grande stagione si presentera subito il procuratore per un aumento del ingaggio gia elevatissimo. Se non entrano in Champions finanzialmente sono in acque molto pericolose, ma con la loro rosa attuale entrare in Champions e un dovere.


Oramai non era più una questione tecnica o di soldi ... dovevamo prenderlo x dimostrare che vogliamo tornare grandi !!! Se lo prendevi davi un segnale a tutti compresi i prossimi obbiettivi , dimostravi che quando vuoi una cosa te la prendi come fanno i top club .... invece ora abbiamo dimostrato l'esatto contrario, cioè che abbiamo il braccino corto , che la meniamo x settimane e poi ci tiriamo indietro ..... che sappiamo solo mettere su caroselli mediatici ..... qual'è top player vorrà crederci d'ora in avanti ? Quale club vorrà ancora intavolare trattative infinite ?
La figuraccia è epica e totale .


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Certo che 5 milioni di contratto sono proprio tanti...sono il primo a dire che SE ci sono soldi possono spenderne quanti ne vogliono ma c'è un limite...con 5 milioni di contratto e alle cifre del cartellino di Kondogbia hai un casino di scelte migliori...il tutto SE hai soldi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Spero davvero che tu abbia ragione!io non lo conosco,mi sono guardato dei video su You tube e non é che mi abbia impressionato...però mi fido molto degli utenti di questo forum e così questa disperazione generale mi fa pensare che l Inter abbia fatto un gran colpo.



La mia disperazione personala e basata meno sul giocatore, che quella cifra non la vale, ma sul fatto che l'Inter ci abbia fregato in modo talmente clamoroso e il comportamento come al solito assolutamente vergognoso del Condom. Anche il fatto che non ci sia un piano B come lo hanno aziende serie e un fattore. 
Credo che questo sia ance il motivo di un certo numero di altri utenti


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

il problema è che adesso il condor si fionda su bertolacci soriano baselli e cessazzi simili


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'Inter ha trovato con Kondogbia un accordo quinquennale sulla base di 4,5 milioni di euro + bonus.*



Immagino gli interisti quanto stiano piangendo per aver speso così tanto. Noi, invece, pare che dovremmo quasi esultare. Contengo l'orgasmo per quando annunceranno Bertolacci e Soriano...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Certo che 5 milioni di contratto sono proprio tanti...sono il primo a dire che SE ci sono soldi possono spenderne quanti ne vogliono ma c'è un limite...con 5 milioni di contratto e alle cifre del cartellino di Kondogbia hai un casino di scelte migliori...il tutto SE hai soldi...


Ma infatti, hai ragione. Mi rode molto di più per il fatto che a spuntarla è stata la nostra più odiata avversaria. Fregava mezza se andava al Real, ma l'Inter veramente mi rode molto.. Gli auguro di fallire miserabilmente.


----------



## vansheva81 (20 Giugno 2015)

Che nostalgia... era fine anni 80 inizi 90, periodo in cui compravamo i migliori giocatori al mondo, eravamo la squadra dove tutti volevano venire a giocarci. Berlusconi cacciava i soldi e Galliani andava in giro per il mondo a comprare Van Basten, Donadoni, Gullit, Rijkard, Savicevic, Boban, Rui Costa, Sheva, Nesta e sicuramente dimenticherò altri giocatori.
Che nostalgia vedere allo stadio 70 mila abbonati e oggi 10 mila
Che nostalgia vedere capitani come Baresi, Maldini e poi ritrovarsi capitano Muntari.
Che nostalgia vedere vincere scudetti coppe campioni supercoppe coppe intercontinentali ed oggi non entrare nemmeno in europa.
Che nostalgia basti pensare che nell'anno 92-93 sessione estiva compravamo gente come lentini, boban, savicevic, papin e anche Baiano tanto da darlo in beneficenza alla fiorentina ed oggi facciamo fatica anche a comprare un Baselli o Bertolacci.
Che nostalgia 
Che nostalgia quando Nesta stava per andare all'inter ed alla fine interveni il Berlusca con assegno da 30 milioni per farlo venire da noi.
Che nostalgia...


----------



## Sanchez (20 Giugno 2015)

Andiamoci a nascondere, che vergogna in mondovisione...


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

DOYEN signori...DOYEN...grazie al Milan è rientrata ampiamente dell'investimento su JM, grazie al Milan ha venduto a cifre folli Kondogbia (uno che fino a 6 mesi fa non sapevo nemmeno esistesse) rientrando dell'investimento e guadagnandoci (avevo letto che prendono % anche sui successivi trasferimenti). 
Per ora gli stiamo solo facendo guadagnare soldi...che sia il "prezzo" da pagare per poi avere "briciole" di giocatori della loro scuderia e qualche soldo da investire nel mercato a breve?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Giugno 2015)

I


Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La mia disperazione personala e basata meno sul giocatore, che quella cifra non la vale, ma sul fatto che l'Inter ci abbia fregato in modo talmente clamoroso e il comportamento come al solito assolutamente vergognoso del Condom. Anche il fatto che non ci sia un piano B come lo hanno aziende serie e un fattore.
> Credo che questo sia ance il motivo di un certo numero di altri utenti



Se il giocatore però non vale quella cifra allora ci abbiamo guadagnato noi.
I soldi vanno spesi quanto é necessario.Matri a 12 milioni é stato un furto,ibra a 20 un regalo....
Pregherò perche si riveli un flop clamoroso alla quaresma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente vergognosa la gestione del mercato, non è possibile continuare in questo modo.


----------



## Pivellino (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma a queste cifre si prende solo costui? Era l'ultimo centrocampista sulla terra?


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Spero davvero che tu abbia ragione!io non lo conosco,mi sono guardato dei video su You tube e non é che mi abbia impressionato...però mi fido molto degli utenti di questo forum e così questa disperazione generale mi fa pensare che l Inter abbia fatto un gran colpo.



il calcio non si deve soltanto comprendere da cio' che si vede, si deve comprendere anche da tutto il contorno e quello che succede o che non succede.

kondogbia io lo conosco, e già sono avvantaggiato rispetto a chi non lo conosce e non l'ha mai visto giocare più di una volta, ma ci sono anche altri indizi per capire che il calciatore in questione non è chissà quale ira di dio.
ad esempio la totale assenza di squadre spagnole e inglesi.....
le inglesi quest'anno hanno talmente tanti soldi da potersi permettere colpi da 40 milioni come niente fosse, e invece su kondo non si sono fatti vedere proprio, nemmeno un offerta di 25 milioni hanno fatto al monaco.
che su di lui ci fosse l'arsenal è tutta una balla, se l'arsenal lo voleva, gli bastava offrire 30 milioni al monaco e 4 al calciatore, e non ci sarebbe stato milan , inter o monaco stesso che potessero opporsi.
wenger non è un allenatore dei più grandi, ma sicuramente non è uno stupido sui giovani, se avesse valutato che questo giocatore valesse la spesa, lo comprava.

ripeto, era il calciatore giusto da cui ripartire con un progetto che parte da 0, ma nulla di più.

avete presente dejong? che molti di voi non apprezzano......
vi svelo il decimo segreto di fatima: kondogbia è un dejong più giovane, con più fisico.
dalla sua ha solo l'età che fa presupporre possa migliorare crescendo ancora, ma tutto qui.


p.s. marotta un anno fa, forse 2, non ricordo, lo voleva gratis! altrimenti non lo prendeva hahahaha


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

con 50 milioni compri Witsel Xhaka e Clasie e hai rifondato e rinforzato tutto il centrocampo


----------



## markjordan (20 Giugno 2015)

a parte che non lo volevo a quelle cifra
ma quale beffa?
era gia' loro , ci siamo inseriti facendoli pagare uno sproposito
il problema e' trovarne uno veramente utile , li critico di brutto se entro un mese non vedo arrivare un paio di giocatori come si deve


----------



## markjordan (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Immagino gli interisti quanto stiano piangendo per aver speso così tanto. Noi, invece, pare che dovremmo quasi esultare. Contengo l'orgasmo per quando annunceranno Bertolacci e Soriano...


l'inter se non va in cl e' kaput , si stanno indebitando come pazzi


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

La prossima volta a quale giocatore lanceremo la volata? Lucas Lima, Guilavogui?

Cuore in pace e iniziamo a sperare che Matri non si sia definitivamente dimenticato di come si segna o che Menez "l'anarchico" segni 16 goal anche la prossima stagione. Speriamo che sia la stagione del rilancio del Faraone, o la prima decente tutta intera di Honda.
Speriamo che nessuno ci fotta Baselli e Mauri...che De Jong davvero rinnovi. Che troviamo magari un paio di difensori decenti low cost (Astori? Maksimovic?).

E soprattutto speriamo che Mihajlovic sappia cavare il sangue dalle rape


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> con 50 milioni compri Witsel Xhaka e Clasie e hai rifondato e rinforzato tutto il centrocampo



Il Milan non li prenderà prendere mai. 
E comunque Witsel costa 30, Xhaka 15-18 e Clasie idem, perciò...dato che finora abbiamo zero euro effettivi...al massimo arriverà Baselli in prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Giugno 2015)

M


demonark ha scritto:


> il calcio non si deve soltanto comprendere da cio' che si vede, si deve comprendere anche da tutto il contorno e quello che succede o che non succede.
> 
> kondogbia io lo conosco, e già sono avvantaggiato rispetto a chi non lo conosce e non l'ha mai visto giocare più di una volta, ma ci sono anche altri indizi per capire che il calciatore in questione non è chissà quale ira di dio.
> ad esempio la totale assenza di squadre spagnole e inglesi.....
> ...



Se avrai ragione sarò contento di offrirti una birra al prossimo milan Juve se ti farài una trasferta a Milano 
Comunque oggettivamente per quello che ho visto credo tu possa aver ragione.
Il fatto che nessuno a parte noi si era mosso ha fatto pensare anche me...


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> con 50 milioni compri Witsel Xhaka e Clasie e hai rifondato e rinforzato tutto il centrocampo



Ma non sarà così ^^ saremmo tutti contenti se i soldi del folle totale di Kondo finissero in un'operazione del genere.
Ma non Sarà così.


----------



## medjai (20 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In una settimana



In una settimana... Da quello a questo:


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> In una settimana... Da quello a questo:



abbonamento abbonamento


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> La prossima volta a quale giocatore lanceremo la volata? Lucas Lima, Guilavogui?
> 
> Cuore in pace e iniziamo a sperare che Matri non si sia definitivamente dimenticato di come si segna o che Menez "l'anarchico" segni 16 goal anche la prossima stagione. Speriamo che sia la stagione del rilancio del Faraone, o la prima decente tutta intera di Honda.
> Speriamo che nessuno ci fotta Baselli e Mauri...che De Jong davvero rinnovi. Che troviamo magari un paio di difensori decenti low cost (Astori? Maksimovic?).
> ...



Dovranno rispondere alle domande sul tanto paventato rilancio.
Io spero che nessuno voglia abbonarsi, è una farsa...stanno distruggendo una maglia gloriosa.


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> In una settimana... Da quello a questo:



Bonera sembra un killer sociopatico..


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Siamo morti. Siamo niente.

Non è tanto il giocatore in sé, è che Galliani viene distrutto in ogni derby di mercato, in ogni momento in cui bisogna tirare fuori i soldi. Galliani ci ha affossati, non siamo più nessuno, siamo una delle tante squadre. Provo schifo, vergogna e la storia passata ormai non conta più nulla. Siamo un Ajax moderno qualunque.


----------



## raducioiu (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'Inter ha trovato con Kondogbia un accordo quinquennale sulla base di 4,5 milioni di euro + bonus.*


Non resta che sperare si riveli un bluff questo Kondogbia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Giugno 2015)

Se i soldi non ci sono ok, stiamo parlando del nulla. Se i soldi ci sono a 40 ne aggiungi 10 e ne prendi due di centrocampisti con le palle.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma quanto ci verrebbero a costare (premesso che il Milan possa davvero spendere) una accoppiata Gundogan Xhaka?


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Certo che 5 milioni di contratto sono proprio tanti...sono il primo a dire che SE ci sono soldi possono spenderne quanti ne vogliono ma c'è un limite...con 5 milioni di contratto e alle cifre del cartellino di Kondogbia hai un casino di scelte migliori...il tutto SE hai soldi...



Esatto, sarebbe il secondo giocatore più pagato in Italia dopo De Rossi. Ma purtroppo quando in un anno smantelli tutta la squadra, non rinnovando ai senatori e vendendo quei pochi buoni che ti sono rimasti non puoi chiedere che i giocatori in giro per l'Europa, ambiziosi e con voglia di vincere, facciano la fila per venire in una squadra senza progetto ed ormai in perenne caduta


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

raga, io direi anche di lasciar perdere adesso il discorso kondocoso, è finita, è andato ai nati tardi. Inutile dare sazio agli intertristi. Lo hanno preso? amen, vedremo poi a maggio dell'anno prossimo se hanno fatto un gran colpo o meno.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Ma quanto ci verrebbero a costare (premesso che il Milan possa davvero spendere) una accoppiata Gundogan Xhaka?


45 milioni circa


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Esatto, sarebbe il secondo giocatore più pagato in Italia dopo De Rossi. Ma purtroppo quando in un anno smantelli tutta la squadra, non rinnovando ai senatori e vendendo quei pochi buoni che ti sono rimasti non puoi chiedere che i giocatori in giro per l'Europa, ambiziosi e con voglia di vincere, facciano la fila per venire in una squadra senza progetto ed ormai in perenne caduta



Ma infatti non so con quale coraggio Galliani gli abbia chiesto di aspettare i comodi della società.

Hai detto bene, si doveva essere chiari subito altro che viaggi e cene.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Ma quanto ci verrebbero a costare (premesso che il Milan possa davvero spendere) una accoppiata Gundogan Xhaka?


50 milioni


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

L' Inter l' ha fatta fuori dal vaso.

35 milioni per una scommessa (ma questo ci sta), ma i 4,5 + bonus sono una enormità.

1) Tanti giocatori andranno a batter cassa, gente del calibro di Icardi e compagnia

2) Se si rivelasse un flop, l' inter sarebbe nella cosidetta.

Vedremo, io non colpevolizzo Galliani.

Pensiamo tanto che facciano chissà quali magie i dirigenti, in realtà l' interlocutore guarda soltanto cosa gli offri, stop.

Inutile farsi tante paranoie, se ha preferito l' Inter non è certo per colpa di Galliani.

Kondogbia era in parola con l' Inter da tanto, non so se ricordate mesi fa, quando i suoi agenti erano alla Pinetina.

Andiamo avanti, e se sti benedetti soldi ci sono davvero, qualcuno compreremo, in caso contrario, siamo nel letame.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> 50 milioni



Beh se a detta della sempre più ridicola dirigenza abbiamo tanti soldi io li prenderei al volo... con De Jong-Gundogan-Xhaka voglio vedere poi chi ha fatto l'investimento migliore... Gundogan e Xhaka mi sembrano fortissimi, soprattutto Gundogan non vorrei esagerare ma a volte come movenze mi ricorda Iniesta (con le dovute proporzioni ovviamente)


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Tanti giocatori nel recente passato erano in parola con noi...e se li sono presi altri.

Adesso finiamola di far fare i soldi alla Doyen e facciamo qualche chiamata a Bergamo e Parma, altrimenti ci puppano anche Baselli e Mauri. Ma una 10 di milioni per Maksimovic li troveremo?


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Inter l' ha fatta fuori dal vaso.
> 
> 35 milioni per una scommessa (ma questo ci sta), ma i 4,5 + bonus sono una enormità.
> 
> ...



bravissimo! hai centrato un punto importante, quello della corsa al ritocco d'ingaggio che avverà molto presto, tempo al tempo.......
si sono messi un vespaio in casa da soli!
o questo francese gioca alla pogba e fa la differenza, altrimenti andranno tutti a chiedere un ingaggio adeguato...cosa che avverrà sicuramente, il francese è tutto tranne che un calciatore di classe che fa la differenza e che vale 5 mln l'anno.
se lui ne vale 5, icardi ne vale 12.


----------



## Yolo (20 Giugno 2015)

Gundogan è del Barca praticamente. Xhaka vale tanto quanto un Poli.

Kond ti faceva fare il salto di qualità e ti dava credibilità di un progetto solito, poi se bisogna fare i teatrini per far guardagnare qualche soldo in più alla doyen siamo apposto!


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Ora devono vendere Kovacic e un altro importante per pagare Kondogbia e Shaqiri, e poi sono bloccati se non vendono altro.
Non doveva succedere e non m'interessa nulla delle cifre, il giocatore doveva essere nostro.
Attendo che si vada su un obiettivo alternativo a centrocampo quanto prima, al raduno manca non molto.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> bravissimo! hai centrato un punto importante, quello della corsa al ritocco d'ingaggio che avverà molto presto, tempo al tempo.......
> si sono messi un vespaio in casa da soli!
> o questo francese gioca alla pogba e fa la differenza, altrimenti andranno tutti a chiedere un ingaggio adeguato...cosa che avverrà sicuramente, il francese è tutto tranne che un calciatore di classe che fa la differenza e che vale 5 mln l'anno.
> se lui ne vale 5, icardi ne vale 12.



Pogba stai tranquillo, è una spanna sopra, e non voglio passare per la volpe che non arriva all' uva 

Si vocifera (non ho conferme, sentito a QSVS) , che in realtà l' Inter abbia pagato qualcosa piu dei 35 milioni di cui si parla.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

Aggiungo una cosa: Se l' Inter non va in Champions League quest' anno, SERIE D a breve


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ora devono vendere Kovacic e un altro importante per pagare Kondogbia e Shaqiri, e poi sono bloccati se non vendono altro.
> Non doveva succedere e non m'interessa nulla delle cifre, il giocatore doveva essere nostro.
> Attendo che si vada su un obiettivo alternativo a centrocampo quanto prima, al raduno manca non molto.



questi comprano anche imbula vedrai te


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Aggiungo una cosa: Se l' Inter non va in Champions League quest' anno, SERIE D a breve


Anche l'anno scorso si diceva che se non c'entrava la cl erano guai invece spendono e spandono. Beati loro, io guardo a chi prendono i conti li lascio ai commercialisti.
Mi sembra tanto la storia della volpe e dell'uva.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ora devono vendere Kovacic e un altro importante per pagare Kondogbia e Shaqiri, e poi sono bloccati se non vendono altro.
> Non doveva succedere e non m'interessa nulla delle cifre, il giocatore doveva essere nostro.
> *Attendo che si vada su un obiettivo alternativo a centrocampo quanto prima, al raduno manca non molto.*



Al raduno arriviamo così. Sfido a trovare un giocatore di livello che voglia venire adesso al Milan. Se abbiamo fortuna raccatteremo qualche "disperato" di turno quando il mercato va verso la conclusione


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Yolo ha scritto:


> Gundogan è del Barca praticamente. Xhaka vale tanto quanto un Poli.
> 
> Kond ti faceva fare il salto di qualità e ti dava credibilità di un progetto solito, poi se bisogna fare i teatrini per far guardagnare qualche soldo in più alla doyen siamo apposto!



Già il fatto che batta delle punizioni assurde lo rende 1000 volte meglio di Poli...comunque per dire che è come Poli lo devi conoscere..


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Inter l' ha fatta fuori dal vaso.
> 
> 35 milioni per una scommessa (ma questo ci sta), ma i 4,5 + bonus sono una enormità.
> 
> ...



Penso anche io che Galliani ha qualche ma comunque poche responsabilità. 
Il punto è che a parità di offerta, Kondogbia ha scelto l'Inter. Mancini ha inciso, essendo di spessore internazionale.

Va detto però con imparzialità, che il Milan dalle vicende di oggi esce distrutto.

Dall'Inghilterra scrivono che il Milan si vuole buttare su yaya toure. Come acquisto e come ripicca ci sta tutto, ma giustamente è ora che parlino i fatti e non le voci di mercato.


----------



## demonark (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pogba stai tranquillo, è una spanna sopra, e non voglio passare per la volpe che non arriva all' uva
> 
> Si vocifera (non ho conferme, sentito a QSVS) , che in realtà l' Inter abbia pagato qualcosa piu dei 35 milioni di cui si parla.



non devi dirlo a me che non è pogba, io lo so e l'ho pure scritto con ampie descrizioni delle qualità di questo francese.
lo dico anche a te, kondo è un dejong più giovane, ha dalla sua solo l'età e un fisico più possente, ma le caratteristiche sono quelle dell'olandese.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ora devono vendere Kovacic e un altro importante per pagare Kondogbia e Shaqiri, e poi sono bloccati se non vendono altro.
> Non doveva succedere e non m'interessa nulla delle cifre, il giocatore doveva essere nostro.
> Attendo che si vada su un obiettivo alternativo a centrocampo quanto prima, al raduno manca non molto.



Son contento che qualcuno creda ancora che questi abbiano soldi...comunque al raduno mancano 13 giorni che ormai non sono niente,se hanno i soldi che dicono di avere non mi aspetto ma pretendo un centrocampista migliore di Kondogbia...


----------



## 666psycho (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...



eh vabbè, c'era da aspettarselo! ma forse meglio così, mi sembra esagerato il prezzo...35 più bonus e 4 più bonus a stagione per uno che non ha dimostrato ancora niente sono tantissimi! Spero si riveli un vero flop.  
Adesso spero ci sia un piano B, ma non un tappa buchi! io andrei direttamente a bussare alla porta del Borussia, chiedendoli gentilmente Gundogan oppure Xhaka.


----------



## Yolo (20 Giugno 2015)

Amico ti ho detto un centrocmapista qualunque, perché Xhaka è un cc come tutti gli altri, batte le punizioni bene e quindi? Compri uno che ti batte bene le punizioni? Maaah che ragionamento è! 

I ragionieri tutti felici, sembrate morattiII, vi godete il risparmio vabbè


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> eh vabbè, c'era da aspettarselo! ma forse meglio così, mi sembra esagerato il prezzo...35 più bonus e 4 più bonus a stagione per uno che non ha dimostrato ancora niente sono tantissimi! Spero si riveli un vero flop.
> Adesso spero ci sia un piano B, ma non un tappa buchi! io andrei direttamente a bussare alla porta del Borussia, chiedendoli gentilmente Gundogan oppure Xhaka.



Andiamo dal Borussia D. per Gundogan e poi dal Borussia M. per Xhaka  (anche se non credo abbiamo 1 euro)


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Chissà perchè Ancellotti non è venuto...chissà perchè Simeone si dice ottimista per la trattativa non chiusa con JM...ripeto...chiudiamo i voli pindarici e speriamo di avere almeno 10/20 milioni per puntellare la squadra. Con un allenatore vero possiamo anche arrivare in zona Europa League per il prossimo anno.

Poi Muntari non vuole più andare via e abbiamo così già in casa un rinforzo importante anche per la prossima stagione


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Yolo ha scritto:


> Amico ti ho detto un centrocmapista qualunque, perché Xhaka è un cc come tutti gli altri, batte le punizioni bene e quindi? Compri uno che ti batte bene le punizioni? Maaah che ragionamento è!
> 
> I ragionieri tutti felici, sembrate morattiII, vi godete il risparmio vabbè



La mia era più che altro una battuta...Poli nemmeno battere una punizione sa fare,Xhaka (che tu reputi scarso) almeno quello lo sa fare 
Comunque un centrocampo con Gundogan e Xhaka sarebbe tanta roba altro che CC come tutti gli altri...


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

Io non vorrei "distruggere" le vostre illusioni!!! Ma davvero continuate a pensare che i soldi ci siano?!?? Gundogan, iniesta o baselli.....qua la situazione è sempre la stessa!!!! "Senza denari non si cantano messe"!


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Io non vorrei "distruggere" le vostre illusioni!!! Ma davvero continuate a pensare che i soldi ci siano?!?? Gundogan, iniesta o baselli.....qua la situazione è sempre la stessa!!!! "Senza denari non si cantano messe"!



Capisco, ma nell'ipotetico caso in cui ci siano secondo me due dei seguenti tre potrebbero essere presi: Rabiot, Gundogan e Xhaka


----------



## Yolo (20 Giugno 2015)

Ci siam fatti inculare da Ausilio, poi un gobbo ci viene a prendere per **** con i commenti dicenco che Kond è scarso, voglio vedere se lo pigliava la Juve cosa diceva. Nel calcio moderno i calciatori si pagano! Ovvio se paghi un Destro 20mln Kond mi costa il doppio. Se poi si vuole continuare a fare mercati a parametro 0 ben venga, la salvezza è sempre a portata di mano.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Capisco, ma nell'ipotetico caso in cui ci siano secondo me due dei seguenti tre potrebbero essere presi: Rabiot, Gundogan e Xhaka



Ma figurati! Io è da ieri sera che ripeto: possibile che non ci siano altri cc forti al mondo oltre questo qua?!?? Ma il problema è uno e uno solo: ci sono davvero i soldi oppure no?? E io propendo per la seconda onestamente ..... Sperando di essere smentito eh


----------



## Yolo (20 Giugno 2015)

Come dire 35mln per un 30enne colombiano che ha giocato solo nel porto non sono pochi, ma oggi come oggi o cacci i soldi o lo prendi al ....


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque io direi di aspettare realmente l'ufficialità perché secondo me questa trattativa non è chiusa del tutto. Magari non lo prendiamo noi ma ho dei forti dubbi che possa andare all'Inter


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque io direi di aspettare realmente l'ufficialità perché secondo me questa trattativa non è chiusa del tutto. Magari non lo prendiamo noi ma ho dei forti dubbi che possa andare all'Inter



Guarda che han firmato... C'hanno fregato bene bene


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque io direi di aspettare realmente l'ufficialità perché secondo me questa trattativa non è chiusa del tutto. Magari non lo prendiamo noi ma ho dei forti dubbi che possa andare all'Inter



ha firmato con l'inter 2 minuti fa


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque io direi di aspettare realmente l'ufficialità perché secondo me questa trattativa non è chiusa del tutto. Magari non lo prendiamo noi ma ho dei forti dubbi che possa andare all'Inter


L'inter ha mollato Imbula, ha le firme, ha programmato le visite mediche per lunedi... per non prenderlo dovrebbe arrivare un comunicato figc che li radia dal calcio professionistico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma quanto l'hanno pagato?


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Iturbe-bis


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Risparmiatemi la favola sull'Inter che fallisce, su Thohirchio e altre amenità, dai... Che questi si sono portati Galliani a spasso come un beagle


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Finirà come con Suazo


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Umiliati come non mai, dall'Inter poi.

Spero che ora sul forum chi commenta come me criticando la società non venga accusato di "continue lamentele": è da anni che abbiamo sotto i nostri occhi l'operato di Galliani, io fino a quando non vedo una firma non sono sicuro di niente (vedi JM che sembra svanito pure).

Vedo già meno avatar di Kondogbia...e noto che il fondo Doyen è un bel fondo.......bucato.

Il fatto che si preferisca l'Inter al Milan vuol dire che dietro non c'è nessun progetto ma soprattutto soldi, è incredibile...Ancelotti-D.Alves-Ibra-JM-Kondogbia...solo per attirare qualche abbonamento. Magari faremo un mercato da 10 e lode ma la vedo sinceramente drammatica la situazione, se ci preferisco all'Inter figuriamoci ad altre squadre più blasonate. Galliani avrà comunque la scusa che lui ci ha provato ma i calciatori hanno preferito la Champions o i soldi...si certo...io l'avevo capito ieri dalla sua frase "Non è detto che chi prende Kondogbia faccia l'affare".

Ripeto, un'umiliazione scottante, saremo derisi, giustamente, da tutti gli interisti per l'intera estate. Grazie Galliani, che vergogna.

Ci fossero realmente i soldi, Galliani in due giorni dovrebbe replicare a Miranda, Imbula e Kondogbia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Qualcuno ancora non capisce le ripercussioni che il fallimento di questa trattativa avrà sull'immagine del Milan.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Un forte mediano da pochi gol per circa 40 milioni, un affarone!!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Premesso che è un giocatori clamoroso, cifre spropositate e atteggiamento del calciatore vergognoso. 

P.S.: altro consiglio, non reputiamo più attendibile Di Marzio col Milan, si è fatto grasse risate con noi in questi giorni.


----------



## zico (20 Giugno 2015)

Qua non si tratta del giocatore fenomeno o no, si tratta che Galliani continua a sbandierare trattative ai 4 venti ( Ancelotti , ibra , ecc) e poi il primo che arriva ( e non parlo di Psg e inglesi) lo portano via come fossimo un carpi qualsiasi ( con tutto il rispetto per il carpi). È' proprio questa palese presa per i fondelli che non possiamo più accettare a prescindere. Ma pensano veramente che noi tifosi siamo una sottospecie di imbecilli ? Che abbiamo almeno la lealtà di dirci la verità oppure se i soldi ci sono mandare via Galliani e prendere uno che faccia meno teatrini e concluda le trattative prima di parlare. Tutto questo a prescindere da quanto forte sia questo.


----------



## Fabregas (20 Giugno 2015)

Succede questo se pensi più a girare per ristoranti a mangiare invece che fare il tuo mestiere...


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Premesso che è un giocatori clamoroso, cifre spropositate e atteggiamento del calciatore vergognoso.
> 
> P.S.: altro consiglio, non reputiamo più attendibile Di Marzio col Milan, si è fatto grasse risate con noi in questi giorni.



?

Di Marzio per primo ieri ha parlato del forte ritorno dell'Inter sul calciatore, mentre tutti gli davano del pennivendolo e interista, che voleva solo fare audience. Ha dato 3 giri a tutti


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ancora non capisce le ripercussioni che il fallimento di questa trattativa avrà sull'immagine del Milan.



.

Ma anche tecnicamente! Ah no..dimenticavo che con De Jong è Montolivo la mediana è in ottime mani come lo è stata finora.


----------



## walter 22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Che pena, non per la perdita del giocatore (che ha me piaceva moltissimo) ma per come è stato gestito il tutto, voli cene battute e dichiarazioni arroganti del condor e poi se la fa mettere nel deretano dalla seconda squadra di Milano.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> L'inter ha mollato Imbula, ha le firme, ha programmato le visite mediche per lunedi... per non prenderlo dovrebbe arrivare un comunicato figc che li radia dal calcio professionistico



Che poi Imbula è un medianuccio eh... Beherami è più forte per dire...


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ?
> 
> Di Marzio per primo ieri ha parlato del forte ritorno dell'Inter sul calciatore, mentre tutti gli davano del pennivendolo e interista, che voleva solo fare audience. Ha dato 3 giri a tutti



Stamattina dava il Milan in netto vantaggio.


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

In questo momento il progetto Inter è anni luce davanti a noi.
È palese, con Miranda (addirittura preso in prestito con pagamento dilazionato), Murillo e Kondogbia hanno messo tre tasselli eccellenti.

Noi...Ely, Abate e Muntari. 

Che amarezza...


----------



## de sica (20 Giugno 2015)

Checchè se ne dica, Kondogbia è forte e l'inter ha fatto un gran colpo. Stop.
Il resto sono discorsi da tifosi da bar che rosicano sulla beffa ricevuta.


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Giugno 2015)

Tutti a dare addosso a galliani ma bisogna considerare 2 aspetti: kondogbia vale 38/40M? Ma soprattutto il momento non è favorevole per galliani andare a comprare. Tutti sanno che il milan ha (forse sarebbe meglio dire avrebbe) disponibilità economica da investire ed è chiaro che in trattative come queste l'altra parte se ne approfitta sparando cifre alte. 

La verità è che bisogna affidarsi a gente competente e osservatori di livello per portare giocatori nuovi andandoli a cercare, tanto è vero che le rivelazioni del nostro campionato felipe anderson, dybala, iago falque per fare degli esempi sono arrivati da trattative di un certo livello.
Il milan in questo momento come da almeno 3/4 anni non ha la più pallida idea di come improntare il suo futuro.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Giugno 2015)

Che male c'è? Adesso andiamo a fregare all'Inter Thiago Motta


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Vorrei fare un gioco, tanto per riderci un pò su... secondo me i prossimi giocatori che andrà a trattare il Milan sono tra questi: Negredo, Botià, Diawara, Reyes, Joao, Batista, Sergio Oliveira, Geuvanio, Guilavogui, Ruben Perez, Castaignos, Leandro Damiao, Brahimi, Ola John, Lucas Lima, Gabriel Barbosa, Tadic...


----------



## Fabregas (20 Giugno 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Tutti a dare addosso a galliani ma bisogna considerare 2 aspetti: kondogbia vale 38/40M? Ma soprattutto il momento non è favorevole per galliani andare a comprare. Tutti sanno che il milan ha (forse sarebbe meglio dire avrebbe) disponibilità economica da investire ed è chiaro che in trattative come queste l'altra parte se ne approfitta sparando cifre alte.
> 
> La verità è che bisogna affidarsi a gente competente e osservatori di livello per portare giocatori nuovi andandoli a cercare, tanto è vero che le rivelazioni del nostro campionato felipe anderson, dybala, iago falque per fare degli esempi sono arrivati da trattative di un certo livello.
> Il milan in questo momento come da almeno 3/4 anni non ha la più pallida idea di come improntare il suo futuro.



La colpa è in primis di Galliani.
Non vai a fare il pagliaccio in mezza europa decantando a destra e a manca le tue strategie facendoti fregare come l'ultimo degli allocchi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Sarà tutto quello che dite ma io c'ho lo schifo addosso per come è stato ridotto il Milan ... 

Schifo , SCHIFO TOTALE .


----------



## cremone (20 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che male c'è? Adesso andiamo a fregare all'Inter Thiago Motta



Non dare idee a Galliani


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Io spero che almeno si faccia intervistare e ci metta la faccia, ma figuriamoci...ora come mai dovrebbe dimettersi.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarà tutto quello che dite ma io c'ho lo schifo addosso per come è stato ridotto il Milan ...
> 
> Schifo , SCHIFO TOTALE .



ma non dovevamo abbracciarci tutti che finalmente è arrivato il momento della svolta??


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Tutti a dare addosso a galliani ma bisogna considerare 2 aspetti: kondogbia vale 38/40M? Ma soprattutto il momento non è favorevole per galliani andare a comprare. Tutti sanno che il milan ha (forse sarebbe meglio dire avrebbe) disponibilità economica da investire ed è chiaro che in trattative come queste l'altra parte se ne approfitta sparando cifre alte.
> 
> La verità è che bisogna affidarsi a gente competente e osservatori di livello per portare giocatori nuovi andandoli a cercare, tanto è vero che le rivelazioni del nostro campionato felipe anderson, dybala, iago falque per fare degli esempi sono arrivati da trattative di un certo livello.
> Il milan in questo momento come da almeno 3/4 anni non ha la più pallida idea di come improntare il suo futuro.



Kondogbia non vale tutta quella cifra però la trattativa doveva essere fatta in maniera completamente diversa. Bisognava lavorare sotto traccia e non esporsi mediaticamente. Se riuscivi a portalo bene se fallivi non lo sapeva nessuno ed oggi non assisteremmo a questa catastrofe che non si limita solo a kondogbia ma anche a Jm perchè vedrai che salta anche lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Giugno 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Non dare idee a Galliani



non credo ci sia bisogno... Thiago Motta non rinnoverà col PSG e scade nel 2016, quindi ci sono possibilità che il Gallo si lanci su di lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io spero che almeno si faccia intervistare e ci metta la faccia, ma figuriamoci...ora come mai dovrebbe dimettersi.



Ma che faccia vuoi che ci metta ?? Quando perdiamo scappa dall uscita di sicurezza ... Sta facendo una figura RIDICOLA in giro per il mondo ... Un 71enne che oramai è PASSATO e lavora ancora come nel 1992 ...

Ehhhhhh ma con i soldiiiihhhhhh!!!!

Si con i soldi ci ha fatto ridicolizzare da metà mondo ..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque se Kondogbia ha davvero ottenuto dall'Inter un contratto di 5 anni da 4,5 milioni a stagione, per me, abbiamo fatto bene a non prenderlo.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non credo ci sia bisogno... Thiago Motta non rinnoverà col PSG e scade nel 2016, quindi ci sono possibilità che il Gallo si lanci su di lui



Italmilan is coming...


----------



## ACM_Dennis (20 Giugno 2015)

È andata così, ora è inutile piangersi addosso. È normale che fa rosicare ma non ci possiamo fare niente. E comunque i conti si fanno SEMPRE alla fine.. ne riparleremo a settembre.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che faccia vuoi che ci metta ?? Quando perdiamo scappa dall uscita di sicurezza ... Sta facendo una figura RIDICOLA in giro per il mondo ... Un 71enne che oramai è PASSATO e lavora ancora come nel 1992 ...
> 
> Ehhhhhh ma con i soldiiiihhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Si con i soldi ci ha fatto ridicolizzare da metà mondo ..



immagine spumante stappato cit.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> non devi dirlo a me che non è pogba, io lo so e l'ho pure scritto con ampie descrizioni delle qualità di questo francese.
> lo dico anche a te, kondo è un dejong più giovane, ha dalla sua solo l'età e un fisico più possente, ma le caratteristiche sono quelle dell'olandese.



A me sembra per niente De Jong... sbaglierò..


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

io voglio sentire la società, voglio sentire cosa ha da dire Galliani, cosa dice MC, questo silenzio è snervante!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> io voglio sentire la società, voglio sentire cosa ha da dire Galliani, cosa dice MC, questo silenzio è snervante!!!!




Ripeto , cosa vuoi che ti dicano ?? Che sono degli incompetenti e si sono fatti fregare da dei mortaccioni neroazzurri


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> io voglio sentire la società, voglio sentire cosa ha da dire Galliani, cosa dice MC, questo silenzio è snervante!!!!



Suma ha così tante cose da dire che ha disattivato il suo account Facebook. Penso non servano ulteriori dichiarazioni


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> io voglio sentire la società, voglio sentire cosa ha da dire Galliani, cosa dice MC, questo silenzio è snervante!!!!



oltre che Vergognoso,i tifosi meritano rispetto.



> Suma ha così tante cose da dire che ha disattivato il suo account Facebook. Penso non servano ulteriori dichiarazioni



Non si fa così,per niente.


----------



## Hateley (20 Giugno 2015)

La GdS dice che prenderanno anche Imbula a 27 milioni. Questi sono pazzi! 62 milioni per due che devono dimostrare molto. Con quei soldi ti prendevi un super campione


----------



## 7sheva7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Adesso dovremmo fare solo una cosa, è molto semplice a mio avviso.
stanno spendendo una barca di soldi e sono già sotto sanzione Uefa, Kovacic lo devono vendere per forza (è l'unico giocatore che ha mercato) basta offrirgli 30 milioni e uno stipendio raddoppiato li voglio vedere poi rifiutare.


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

Al Milan mancano i soldi promessi da Mr.Bee, questa è la triste verità.


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> La GdS dice che prenderanno anche Imbula a 27 milioni. Questi sono pazzi! 62 milioni per due che devono dimostrare molto. Con quei soldi ti prendevi un super campione



In effetti tra i 50 e 60 milioni si prendevano Verratti o Koke.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Adesso dovremmo fare solo una cosa, è molto semplice a mio avviso.
> stanno spendendo una barca di soldi e sono già sotto sanzione Uefa, Kovacic lo devono vendere per forza (è l'unico giocatore che ha mercato) basta offrirgli 30 milioni e uno stipendio raddoppiato li voglio vedere poi rifiutare.



lasciamolo stare questo


----------



## ilcondompelato (20 Giugno 2015)

il mercato del milan ad oggi:
20000 cene a scrocco
20 voli aerei pagati dal nano
1000 figure di melma


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

*Kondogbia ha firmato per l'Inter,ecco la foto:*


----------



## markjordan (20 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> oltre che Vergognoso,i tifosi meritano rispetto.
> 
> 
> 
> Non si fa così,per niente.


nel weekend non c'e' mai , credo


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma vi rendete conto di quanto ci hanno intristiti quelli della Dirigenza????

Siamo qui a sperare in fallimenti altrui per un mercato che se l'avessimo fatto noi...chi avrebbe parlato di "son pazzi a spendere 67 mln per due giocatori che hanno tutto da dimostrare"!!!

Forza su...speriamo che arrivi il "colpo Baselli"! Speriamo che il Parma lasci andare per 4 centesimi Mauri, che con il "tesoretto" dei mancati rinnovi magari ce lo portiamo a casa. 

Proviamo a vendere il Faraone, a vendere al Toro la metà di Verdi imputandola come sconto per Maksimovic. Diamo Rami al Lione e proviamo davvero a lanciare qualche giovane di casa nostra.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Kondogbia ha firmato per l'Inter,ecco la foto:*



Ma come?? Le visite mediche?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Kondogbia ha firmato per l'Inter,ecco la foto:*



Basta Raga , sono 2 giorni che mi sto facendo il sangue amaro per sta storia ... Io mollo fino a metà agosto ... Li odio , non ne posso più


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Kondogbia ha firmato per l'Inter,ecco la foto:*



Ma...le visite mediche non le ha ancora fatte,come è possibile che abbia firmato e ci siano pure foto ufficiali???????? 
Li avrà autorizzati Pekerman?


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Kondogbia ha firmato per l'Inter,ecco la foto:*


Spero che faccia flop con tutto il mio cuore.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Kondogbia ha firmato per l'Inter,ecco la foto:*


Ha formato ???? E le visite mediche ????? Geometra che dici ?????


----------



## foxnet13 (20 Giugno 2015)

La situazione è molto grave. I soldi veri non ci sono. Qui non ci sono soldi almeno per altre 5/6 settimane (dico soldi certi) e per ora BEE ha solo fatto promesse (e solo al termine della Due Diligence eventualmente si vedranno se i famosi 480 milioni ci sono.) e per vedere i soldi veri bisogna attendere. ERGO: Berlusca ha paura che mr.Bee possa essere un "sola" e lui i famosi 120 milioni non li ha. (questo l'Inter e le altre squadre e i giocatori lo sanno o glielo fanno sapere.


----------



## TrueOgre (20 Giugno 2015)

Premesso che in ogni caso abbiamo fatto una FIGURACCIA clamorosa.

Io Kondo l'ho visto giocare 5 volte ( 2 con la Juve) e se devo dire quello che penso solo sulla base di quelle 5 partite , dico che a quelle cifre non lo avrei mai preso, soldi buttati , per me è un giocatore da 15/20 Mln con ingaggio da 2,5 mln (per quello che ho visto)


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Kondogbia ha firmato per l'Inter,ecco la foto:*



In bocca al lupo mercenario.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Siamo sicuri che Galliani sia andato lì con più di 25 sacchi? Per me ha fatto lo straccione


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Vergognoso come la Curva non si faccia sentire. Lo farà a settembre a mercato chiuso


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> io voglio sentire la società, voglio sentire cosa ha da dire Galliani, cosa dice MC, questo silenzio è snervante!!!!



Giusto


----------



## Dapone (20 Giugno 2015)

dispiace anche a me. però 40 mln per me sono troppi.

noi abbiamo tutti i reparti da rifare e sinceramente 40mln per un solo giocatore, a meno che non è un pallone d'oro, sono troppi.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> dispiace anche a me. però 40 mln per me sono troppi
> 
> noi abbiamo tutti i reparti da rifare e sinceramente 40mln per un solo giocatore, a meno che non è un pallone d'oro, sono troppi.



Si può essere, però qualcuno dovrà pur parlare... Magari entro stasera diranno qualcosa


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

La cosa che più mi da fastidio è che sono anni che abbiamo budget zero e sogniamo questi colpi, ora che FORSE abbiamo la possibilità di farli stiamo a guardare....


----------



## romanigge (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Marilson (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## walter 22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto di quanto ci hanno intristiti quelli della Dirigenza????
> 
> Siamo qui a sperare in fallimenti altrui per un mercato che se l'avessimo fatto noi...chi avrebbe parlato di "son pazzi a spendere 67 mln per due giocatori che hanno tutto da dimostrare"!!!
> 
> ...



Un sogno insomma...


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Io, che faccio fatica più di altri di solito a criticare Galliani, dico che secondo me è probabile che ci sia qualcosa sotto. Nel senso che Galliani non se lo f
sarebbe fatto soffiare cosi, per ora stare zitto e scomparire. Mah boh, cmq non lo so eh...


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma di Nelio Lucas,nessuno parla?.Secondo voi in questa faccenda ha delle colpe?.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*La cosa più agghiacciante di tutto ciò è che gli interisti dimostrano, sempre di più, tutti i loro complessi di inferiorità nei nostri confronti. Invece di festeggiare sui loro forum vengono qui a trollare.

Noi, in genere, non li pensiamo minimamente e non ci sogniamo di andare a trollarli a casa loro. Si trollano da soli.*


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

È comunque evidente come, almeno a parole, il nostro mercato sia tutt'altro che finito. Si parla di diversi altri nomi, anche di spessore... Boh vabbè.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La cosa più agghiacciante di tutto ciò è che gli interisti dimostrano, sempre di più, tutti i loro complessi di inferiorità nei nostri confronti. Invece di festeggiare sui loro forum vengono qui a trollare.
> 
> Noi, in genere, non li pensiamo minimamente e non ci sogniamo di andare a trollarli a casa loro. Si trollano da soli.*



&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Se Mihajlolvic non si è imposto su questi giocatori presumo che rimpiangeremo Inzaghi. Almeno è stata una nostra bandiera, Sinisa invece ha lasciato via libera all'inter....che strana coincidenza


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma di Nelio Lucas,nessuno parla?.Secondo voi in questa faccenda ha delle colpe?.



Più che altro nessuno di loro (Berlusca, Gallo,Bee, nelio) parla


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

Lucas sta usando il Milan per i suoi affari,questa è la verità.


----------



## Dapone (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Si può essere, però qualcuno dovrà pur parlare... Magari entro stasera diranno qualcosa



se rilasceranno qualche intervista diranno esattamente queste parole. 40mln sono troppi.
e non hanno tutti i torti.
preciso che non sto giustificando Galliani. ha sbagliato tutto in questa trattativa, forse l'unica cosa giusta è non essere andato sopra i 35.

io preferirei stessero zitti. meno parole, meno instagram.
testa bassa. 
il momento delle parole e delle promesse è finito.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se Mihajlolvic non si è imposto su questi giocatori presumo che rimpiangeremo Inzaghi. Almeno è stata una nostra bandiera, Sinisa invece ha lasciato via libera all'inter....che strana coincidenza



Eccolo lì, il Kadmon della situazione


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Spero che Galliani abbia il coraggio di parlare davanti le telecamere. Stanno seriamente facendomi passare la voglia di Milan, incredibile.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

cmq le cifre con cui l'hanno preso sono veramente elevate...secondo me troppo..cioe' tra i 35 e i 40 di cartellino e quasi 5 netti al giocatore...troppo secondo me


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Eccolo lì, il Kadmon della situazione



Ormai le penso tutte, e faccio bene visti i risultati


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> se rilasceranno qualche intervista diranno esattamente queste parole. 40mln sono troppi.
> e non hanno tutti i torti.
> preciso che non sto giustificando Galliani. ha sbagliato tutto in questa trattativa, forse l'unica cosa giusta è non essere andato sopra i 35.
> 
> ...



Ho già espresso la mia teoria sul Gallo, per il resto secondo me sarebbe comunque qualcosa sentir parlare qualcuno, cosi da capire che non sono tutti morti, perché questo silenzio è tremendo. Se ci dessero qualche anche minima spiegazione poi
...


----------



## Dapone (20 Giugno 2015)

dai ragà 40 mln puoi darli per un higuain, verratti, ozil (cito le valutazioni di transfermarkt). attualmente kondogbia è un colpo della disperazione a queste cifre.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Milan è comunque ancora tranquillo oer Martinez, in caso però ci sono anche Bacca, jovetic, Sallah nel mirino


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma di Nelio Lucas,nessuno parla?.Secondo voi in questa faccenda ha delle colpe?.



mr bee di mestiere fa il broker... associato con la doyen che fin'ora non ci ha portato nessun vantaggio... tranne a se stessi... infilano il Milan in qualunque trattativa di loro giocatori, fanno lievitare il prezzo e poi il Milan si tira indietro ... d'altro canto come dicevo... Bee fa il broker e la doyen specula sui giocatori... come diceva platini che voleva bandirli dal calcio (probabilmnete non a torto)... e loro che fanno? per speculare sui giocatori si inseriscono (attraverso Bee) in una società (il Milan) e fanno giochetti tipo trattativa Kondogbia (e temo seriamente JM)...


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Un sogno insomma...



Non sono un Troll! Sono milanista da quando ho visto la mia prima gara a S. Siro (MAGLIA ROSSONERA) a 5 anni...portato da mio padre...ormai 36 anni fa.
Sono solo un tifoso sempre più stanco dei teatrini e delle prese per i fondelli.
Nella migliore delle ipotesi non c'è alcun accordo con Bee fino a che non viene dato il via libera allo stadio...cosa che doveva già essere stata fatta. Quindi Bee, se arriva, arriva solo dopo la conferma dello stadio al Portello...altrimenti salta tutto (perchè il famoso milione di ipervalutazione vale solo stadio incluso). Nel frattempo Lucas della Doyen fa quello che ha sempre fatto...i suoi interessi...e del Milan a lui non gliene frega nulla!

Fino alla decisione per lo stadio e anche dopo, se non viene accettato, prenderemo solo belle randellate sui denti. Ma allora perchè tutta questa teatralità? Voli, foto, cene costose...prenditi il trenino Condor se non hai schei...e se ce li hai cambia mestiere!


----------



## walter 22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Non sono un Troll! Sono milanista da quando ho visto la mia prima gara a S. Siro (MAGLIA ROSSONERA) a 5 anni...portato da mio padre...ormai 36 anni fa.
> Sono solo un tifoso sempre più stanco dei teatrini e delle prese per i fondelli.
> Nella migliore delle ipotesi non c'è alcun accordo con Bee fino a che non viene dato il via libera allo stadio...cosa che doveva già essere stata fatta. Quindi Bee, se arriva, arriva solo dopo la conferma dello stadio al Portello...altrimenti salta tutto (perchè il famoso milione di ipervalutazione vale solo stadio incluso). Nel frattempo Lucas della Doyen fa quello che ha sempre fatto...i suoi interessi...e del Milan a lui non gliene frega nulla!
> 
> Fino alla decisione per lo stadio e anche dopo, se non viene accettato, prenderemo solo belle randellate sui denti. Ma allora perchè tutta questa teatralità? Voli, foto, cene costose...prenditi il trenino Condor se non hai schei...e se ce li hai cambia mestiere!



Non stavo dicendo che sei un troll, la mia voleva essere una battuta perchè quello che avevi scritto penso che rispecchi la triste realtà
Poi guarda il mio avatar è da un anno che non lo cambio ormai ai teatrini c'ho fatto il callo.


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Non stavo dicendo che sei un troll, la mia voleva essere una battuta perchè quello che avevi scritto penso che rispecchi la triste realtà
> Poi guarda il mio avatar è da un anno che non lo cambio ormai ai teatrini c'ho fatto il callo.



Scusa...avevo frainteso. Comunque a questo schifo avrei ampiamente preferito un più dignitoso mercato low cost per calciatori italiani e preferibilmente lombardi....

Mi vien solo da dire...


----------



## Jackygreco (20 Giugno 2015)

Premetto che vengo da un anno in cui non ho seguito il calcio e nemmeno il mio Milan dopo 30 anni,non conoscevo neanche kongodbia o jackson martinez,ma preso dalla notizia di bee mi sono iniziato ad informare pensando che la presa in giro fosse finita.
Non so come finirà questa storia degli acquisti dei top player ma da ignorante non penso proprio che un bacca valga un jm o dello stesso imbula dicono che non sia forte quanto kondogbia quindi secondo me non vengano a parlare di top player se poi di top player non si parla.
Anche ibra sinceramente sono contento non arrivi semplicemente perché è troppo vecchio.
Arrivo al punto:
Vi chiedo quali potrebbero essere questi top player alternativi a quelli che stiamo perdendo?
Noi secondo me almeno uno per reparto che faccia la differenza ci vorrebbe,ma chi?


----------



## RE_CARLO (20 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non concordo sul titolo, era l Inter che stava per essere beffata, alla fine svenandosi è riuscita ad aggiudicarsi il CC con il quale da tempo aveva avuto contatti, Galliani ha cercato di intromettersi...



Giusto l'inter con questa operazione si è svenata.Ha pagato Kondogbia una cifra assurda 32 milioni più bonus sono uno sproposito per un giocatore che non sposta gli equilibri... Su Transfermarket è valutato 16 milioni....praticamente l'inter con i bonus arriva a pagarlo più del doppio.... Non disperate loro il jolly se lo sono giocato ormai ...venderanno Kovacic per 25 milioni ai quai hanno aggiunti altri 7 per acquistare il francesce e fine dei sogni.... i soldi son finiti......


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (20 Giugno 2015)

Purtroppo si sono confermati i mei vecchi timori, ovvero che ad oggi il Milan non ha più l'appeal di un tempo. Le vendite di Thiago e Ibra e i conseguenti 8° e 10° posti sono stati uno smacco enorme per l'immagine del club. E risalire sarà davvero dura, perchè ad oggi molti giovani non sanno cosa è stato il Milan degli anni 90 e i primi 2000. Ormai conoscono solo Real, Barca, Bayern, PSG e Chelsea. 
Avere soldi non significa poter essere in posizione di poter dettare di prendere tutti in un batter d'occhio. Purtroppo contano anche le volontà dei giocatori. E a quanto pare nè Kondogbia nè JM sembravano molto contenti di venire da noi. Per Kondogbia è bastata addirittura una telefonata di un tecnico di caratura interzionale (lo so che messa così fa ridere ma nel panorama calcistico lo è veramente) come Mancini. Noi abbiamo Mihajlovic, uno che all'estero è conosciuto soprattutto per gli insulti razzisti e sputo a quelli di colore, o testate a gioco fermo. Inoltre, non abbiamo neanche la CL o EL quest'anno, cosa che non rende contento JM.

Insomma, i soldi ci sono ma le difficoltà maggiori sono altre: ovvero convincerli a venire da noi.


----------



## 7sheva7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Top player alternativi?
Hummels dietro con Romagnoli-Jucilei-Xhaka in mezzo, Dzeko-Kane davanti.


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Scusami [MENTION=2108]RE_CARLO[/MENTION] ma cosa significa? Cioè ma se quando si pensava lo avessimo preso noi Kondogbia era Zico con i piedi di Maradona e la corsa di Lewis e ora che è nerazzurro fa schifo, è sopravvalutato e pagato uno sproposito?

Ma chi vogliamo prendere in giro...la realtà è che ormai da due sessioni di mercato l'Inter ci sta sbattendo in faccia il nostro vecchio striscione "NOI REALIZZIAMO I VOSTRI SOGNI"...il resto sono chiacchiere e Condorate


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Jackygreco ha scritto:


> Premetto che vengo da un anno in cui non ho seguito il calcio e nemmeno il mio Milan dopo 30 anni,non conoscevo neanche kongodbia o jackson martinez,ma preso dalla notizia di bee mi sono iniziato ad informare pensando che la presa in giro fosse finita.
> Non so come finirà questa storia degli acquisti dei top player ma da ignorante non penso proprio che un bacca valga un jm o dello stesso imbula dicono che non sia forte quanto kondogbia quindi secondo me non vengano a parlare di top player se poi di top player non si parla.
> Anche ibra sinceramente sono contento non arrivi semplicemente perché è troppo vecchio.
> Arrivo al punto:
> ...



Per ora si parla di Bacca come alternativa a JM... altri nomi top non se ne fanno per ora...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> Giusto l'inter con questa operazione si è svenata.Ha pagato Kondogbia una cifra assurda 32 milioni più bonus sono uno sproposito per un giocatore che non sposta gli equilibri... Su Transfermarket è valutato 16 milioni....praticamente l'inter con i bonus arriva a pagarlo più del doppio.... Non disperate loro il jolly se lo sono giocato ormai ...venderanno Kovacic per 25 milioni ai quai hanno aggiunti altri 7 per acquistare il francesce e fine dei sogni.... i soldi son finiti......


fino a ieri sera si diceva che non avevano manco i soldi per Kondogbia.
Ma preso lui, preso Miranda e quell'altro difensore... l'Inter si presenta OGGI 20 GIUGNO con:
Miranda-Murillo
Kondogbia-Guarin-Hernanes
Shaquiri-Kovacic
Icardi

Se cedono Kovacic prendono comunque Salah o Jo-Jo....
A me sembrano anni luce davanti a noi. ANNI LUCE.

Kondogbia bisogna definirlo per quello che è: un grandissimo centrocampista. Vale 35mln? Boh, ma è un GRANDISSIMO centrocampista.
Noi non abbiamo NESSUN GIOCATORE a cui assegnare l'aggettivo GRANDISSIMO, se non in senso negativo (grandissimo solista, grandissimo str..., grandissimo cesso... e così via...)


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma chi vogliamo prendere in giro...la realtà è che ormai da due sessioni di mercato l'Inter ci sta sbattendo in faccia il nostro vecchio striscione "NOI REALIZZIAMO I VOSTRI SOGNI"...il resto sono chiacchiere e Condorate[/QUOTE]

Quoto


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2015)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> Giusto l'inter con questa operazione si è svenata.Ha pagato Kondogbia una cifra assurda 32 milioni più bonus sono uno sproposito per un giocatore che non sposta gli equilibri... Su Transfermarket è valutato 16 milioni....praticamente l'inter con i bonus arriva a pagarlo più del doppio.... Non disperate loro il jolly se lo sono giocato ormai ...venderanno Kovacic per 25 milioni ai quai hanno aggiunti altri 7 per acquistare il francesce e fine dei sogni.... i soldi son finiti......



Prendiamo lo noi kovacic


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fino a ieri sera si diceva che non avevano manco i soldi per Kondogbia.
> Ma preso lui, preso Miranda e quell'altro difensore... l'Inter si presenta OGGI 20 GIUGNO con:
> Miranda-Murillo
> Kondogbia-Guarin-Hernanes
> ...



Purtroppo concordo


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Guardate che [MENTION=2108]RE_CARLO[/MENTION] tifa Juventus...


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fino a ieri sera si diceva che non avevano manco i soldi per Kondogbia.
> Ma preso lui, preso Miranda e quell'altro difensore... l'Inter si presenta OGGI 20 GIUGNO con:
> Miranda-Murillo
> Kondogbia-Guarin-Hernanes
> ...



Questa squadra, se allenata bene, è sicuramente da secondo posto.


----------



## Fabregas (20 Giugno 2015)

Facciamoci una risata...


----------



## Jackygreco (20 Giugno 2015)

Carlos bacca del Siviglia.
Com'è?


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2015)

Sarà già tanto se prendiamo Carlo Vacca dalla Longobarda


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Giugno 2015)

uhmmmm

kondogbia e' della doyen

il milan propone una cifra e scatena un'asta con qualsiasi squadra arrivi.

alla fine " vince " l'inter che lo paga uno sproposito..... e noi ci siamo defilati tranquillamente....

chi ci guadagna ? 

la doyen

uhmmmm.....


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

*Fraonco Ordine su Kondogbia: "Galliani era sicuro dell'accordo, e credo che il suo errore sia stato quello di partire da Montecarlo, lasciando indisturbata l'Inter a lavorare sul giocatore e sul Monaco. *


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fraonco Ordine su Kondogbia: "Galliani era sicuro dell'accordo, e credo che il suo errore sia stato quello di partire da Montecarlo, lasciando indisturbata l'Inter a lavorare sul giocatore e sul Monaco. *



Il suo errore è non andare in pensione


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fraonco Ordine su Kondogbia: "Galliani era sicuro dell'accordo, e credo che il suo errore sia stato quello di partire da Montecarlo, lasciando indisturbata l'Inter a lavorare sul giocatore e sul Monaco. *




Questo non ne azzeccherebbe una manco se ne sparasse dieci per volta. Ancora parla?


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fraonco Ordine su Kondogbia: "Galliani era sicuro dell'accordo, e credo che il suo errore sia stato quello di partire da Montecarlo, lasciando indisturbata l'Inter a lavorare sul giocatore e sul Monaco. *



Che deve dire, è chiaramente indifendibile...


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> uhmmmm
> 
> kondogbia e' della doyen
> 
> ...



E' strano in effetti.
La verità la sanno solo i diretti interessati.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fraonco Ordine su Kondogbia: "Galliani era sicuro dell'accordo, e credo che il suo errore sia stato quello di partire da Montecarlo, lasciando indisturbata l'Inter a lavorare sul giocatore e sul Monaco. *



si ciao eh. 

questa è come quella "tevez non tradisce", il prossimo è Jackson. 
con gli accordi verbali non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fraonco Ordine su Kondogbia: "Galliani era sicuro dell'accordo, e credo che il suo errore sia stato quello di partire da Montecarlo, lasciando indisturbata l'Inter a lavorare sul giocatore e sul Monaco. *



No. Io credo che se ne sia andato perchè non voleva andare oltre l'ottima offerta che avevamo già fatto questa mattina. Veramente si volevano spendere più di 38 milioni + 4,5 + bonus per questo giocatore? Cioè voi foste stati in Galliani avreste offerto 40 milioni + 5 + bonus?? Ma vi rendete conto che già con quello che gli da l'Inter è più pagato di Pogba? Ragazzi, il problema grosso non è averlo perso per queste cifre il problema è quello che sta per succedere con Martinez.


----------



## davoreb (20 Giugno 2015)

A questo punto andiamo da Eriksen con 40 - 50 milioni

Per me è un investimento molto più sicuro.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> No. Io credo che se ne sia andato perchè non voleva andare oltre l'ottima offerta che avevamo già fatto questa mattina. Veramente si volevano spendere più di 38 milioni + 4,5 + bonus per questo giocatore? Cioè voi foste stati in Galliani avreste offerto 40 milioni + 5 + bonus?? Ma vi rendete conto che già con quello che gli da l'Inter è più pagato di Pogba? Ragazzi, il problema grosso non è averlo perso per queste cifre il problema è quello che sta per succedere con Martinez.



Il problema è che non ne riusciamo a chiudere uno... e poi al di la del fatto che posso essere daccordo con te sull'eccessivo prezzo e stipendio di Kondogbia ma non è questo, è la figura magra che si è fatto, oltre che una occasione persa per dimostrarsi forti sul tavolo delle trattative. Inoltre il pericoloso effetto domino (ulteriore perdita di appeal) che la trattativa Kondogbia può generare e che rischia di comprometterti il mercato a livello di top player...


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> uhmmmm
> 
> kondogbia e' della doyen
> 
> ...



Non era della Doyen. Era della doyen quando era al Siviglia.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> No. Io credo che se ne sia andato perchè non voleva andare oltre l'ottima offerta che avevamo già fatto questa mattina. Veramente si volevano spendere più di 38 milioni + 4,5 + bonus per questo giocatore? Cioè voi foste stati in Galliani avreste offerto 40 milioni + 5 + bonus?? Ma vi rendete conto che già con quello che gli da l'Inter è più pagato di Pogba? Ragazzi, il problema grosso non è averlo perso per queste cifre il problema è quello che sta per succedere con Martinez.


Sono d'accordo, e mi consolo in questo momento pensando che Martinez non è ancora totalmente sfumato..pensa te..


----------



## davoreb (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non ne riusciamo a chiudere uno... e poi al di la del fatto che posso essere daccordo con te sull'eccessivo prezzo e stipendio di Kondogbia ma non è questo, è la figura magra che si è fatto, oltre che una occasione persa per dimostrarsi forti sul tavolo delle trattative. Inoltre il pericoloso effetto domino (ulteriore perdita di appeal) che la trattativa Kondogbia può generare e che rischia di comprometterti il mercato a livello di top player...



Per me ad un top player non gliene fregia niente se gioca con o senza kondgbia.

A parte i 38 milioni, l'ingaggio non ha logica.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto un altro derby di mercato. La società nerazzurra, come riportato da Sky, e da altre fonti, ha battuto la concorrenza del Milan e si è aggiudicata il centrocampista del Monaco, Kondogbia.
> 
> La società nerazzurra ha programmato le visite mediche. Kondogbia firmerà un contratto di cinque anni.
> 
> ...


La delusione c'è, inutile negarlo. L'arrivo di Bee e l'aver letto di dollari su dollari ad oggi ha ingannato parecchio. Sto Milan non riesce a riprendersi

In rete sfottò a Galliani, Milan, Doyen, Bee e anche a quel vecchio nano con problemi di eccessiva autostima.
Il Milan è veramente diventato un circo, i suoi dirigenti dei clown



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Amen,la vita va avanti lo stesso.


Beh è chiaro. Se stasera Milanello dovesse saltare in aria, domani la mia giornata non cambierà di una virgola.
L'argomento è lo sport, e quindi vale quello che vale. E' uno smacco a livello sportivo



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma si è cancellato da Facebook. Tu pensa un po' che soggetti...


Il Paolo Fox del calcio.
Mannaggia a lui e ai pianeti


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2015)

se non avessero pubblicizzato l'acquisto per 1 settimana, magari noi tifosi non saremmo così inca...ti. Perchè effettivamente l'Inter l'ha pagato un prezzo esagerato (ma poi Thoir non era il poveretto squattrinato, e noi quelli ricchi?). 
Se Galliani voleva (e poteva, nel senso se aveva a disposizione i soldi) avrebbe chiuso prima l'operazione. Che figuraccia.... questo è un colpo veramente pesante da digerire e sarà dura rialzarsi. Non è che sul mercato ci siano tanti centrocampisti da prendere, a meno che non si riesca a scovare gente sconosciuta, ma dubito che Galliani sia in grado


----------



## peppe75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Giudichiamo a mercato finito.. siamo al 21 giugno siamo pazienti...ci sono tanti attaccanti e centrocampisti al mondo attendiamo fiduciosi!!


----------



## Igiesse (20 Giugno 2015)

*Senza soldi non si canta messa*



Kaw ha scritto:


> Chi ha Milan Channel, riporti per favore cosa dice Suma.



Suma sta mandando in onda trasmissioni senza senso. Nessun accenno al flop di mercato. Siamo davvero messi così male che non c'è gusto nemmeno ad infierire. La realtà amara è che i soldi la Doyen non li ha messi (e bisognerebbe capire perché) e senza soldi, appunto, di messe non se ne cantano. Non c'è blasone che tenga: se l'Inter è/o l'Atletico ti soffiano due tuoi obiettivi primari di mercato...


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> se non avessero pubblicizzato l'acquisto per 1 settimana, magari noi tifosi non saremmo così inca...ti. Perchè effettivamente l'Inter l'ha pagato un prezzo esagerato (ma poi Thoir non era il poveretto squattrinato, e noi quelli ricchi?).
> Se Galliani voleva (e poteva, nel senso se aveva a disposizione i soldi) avrebbe chiuso prima l'operazione. Che figuraccia.... questo è un colpo veramente pesante da digerire e sarà dura rialzarsi. Non è che sul mercato ci siano tanti centrocampisti da prendere, a meno che non si riesca a scovare gente sconosciuta, ma dubito che Galliani sia in grado



Di centrocampisti ce ne sono eccome. Lo stesso Imbula AL MOMENTO è un buon prospetto come Kondogbia se vogliamo parlare di giocatori simili. xhaka sarebbe un ottimo acquisto. Gundogan. Maher. Clasie. Ce ne sono di gran bei centrocampisti in giro. Il problema è prenderli. E se finisce male pure per Martinez è la fine, vuol dire che siamo solo dei pagliacci altro che Ibra, quello ci sputa.


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Igiesse ha scritto:


> Suma sta mandando in onda trasmissioni senza senso. Nessun accenno al flop di mercato. Siamo davvero messi così male che non c'è gusto nemmeno ad infierire. La realtà amara è che i soldi la Doyen non li ha messi (e bisognerebbe capire perché) e senza soldi, appunto, di messe non se ne cantano. Non c'è blasone che tenga: se l'Inter è/o l'Atletico ti soffiano due tuoi obiettivi primari di mercato...



La DOYEN UFFICALMENTE di soldi non ne mette, smettiamola con queste castronerie, fanno solo da intermediari/sorveglianti per Galliani.


----------



## Igiesse (20 Giugno 2015)

Vero, è una follia perché il giocatore non vale quei soldi. Ma tu scalzi lo stesso perché i li irosi dell'altra sponda te lo soffiano sotto il naso e noi zitti e a casa...Ti serviva Kondo? Era funzionale al progetto (a proposito, ma ce n'e' uno?)? Dovevi prenderlo ad ogni costo, mandando a cuccia i nerassurdi.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

L'ho scritto anche in un altra discussione, ma Rabiot non si potrebbe tentare dal momento che sembra essere in rotta con il PSG?


----------



## Igiesse (20 Giugno 2015)

Forse ti sfugge il quadro d'assieme. Non voglio essere presuntuoso, mat inviterei a documentarti meglio. E comunque di soldi non ne sono (ancora) arrivati per la sessione di mercato. Altrimenti credi che i "colpi" annunciati sarebbero sfumati?


----------



## Alberto (21 Giugno 2015)

E' ufficiale dopo JM e Kondogbia... Berlusconi e Galliani ci hanno portato dalle stelle alle stalle...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Giugno 2015)

Di Marzio:

Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
> contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
> alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln



Ok, allora che usassero questi soldi altrove.

Di Martinez il caro Di Marzio non dice nulla ?


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
> contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
> alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln




Sicuramente.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
> contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
> alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln



Che sfortuna incredibile, avevamo praticamente già preso Tevez, Iturbe, Nainggolan, Dybala e Kondogbia quando all'ultimo minuto hanno pareggiato e superato le nostre offerte. Stavolta Galliani poteva passare a Di Marzio una versione dei fatti un po' meno monotona


----------



## alcyppa (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
> contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
> alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln



Ci pigliano pure per imbecilli.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2015)

credo davvero poco alla ricostruzione di Di Marzio.Dovrebbe poi spiegarci perchè non abbiamo chiuso per Martinez,se avevamo davvero tutti quei soldi a disposizione


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ci pigliano pure per imbecilli.



A noi ci pigliano per imbecilli ma non vorrei che loro ci piglino le mazzette su quello che scrivono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
> contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
> alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln



Inverosimile, già ieri sera era finita. Galliani e Lucas se ne sono stati da soli in un tavolo, ripudiati e umiliati, mentre gli altri trattavano.
Una scena imbarazzante.
Poi il pelato è tornato a casa perchè non c'era più niente da fare, mentre gli altri sono rimasti là a continuare la trattativa.
Già le dichiarazioni di stamattina, "chiunque vincerà sarà comunque un perdente perchè sarà esangue", aveva il sapore della paraculata.


----------



## Profondo Giallo Cravatta (21 Giugno 2015)

I soldi non ci sono, ci hanno preso in giro. A questo punto forse tornerà attuale l'idea di un milan prettamente italiano costruito a poco a poco. A me non dispiaceva...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
> contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
> alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln



Ma basta per dio !! , cosa credi che la gente sia tutta stupida ? Questa storiella L avete raccontata già millemcoltenper giustificare le balle di Galliani .. 
Almeno l onore di uomini lasciatecelo visto che quello da milanisti ce lo avete rubato


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Giugno 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> credo davvero poco alla ricostruzione di Di Marzio.Dovrebbe poi spiegarci perchè non abbiamo chiuso per Martinez,se avevamo davvero tutti quei soldi a disposizione



Secondo Di Marzio il Milan ha l'accordo con il Porto e l'agente del giocatore, ma è il calciatore in persona che sta spingendo per l'Atletico


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
> contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
> alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln



sisi certo come no. lo hanno pagato 35.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
> contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
> alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln



Sì ed il giocatore firmava per l'inter quando sa che è tutto fatto col Milan? Così improvvisamente? Senza nemmeno chiedere se il Milan avrebbe pareggiato l'offerta? BAH!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma basta per dio !! , cosa credi che la gente sia tutta stupida ? Questa storiella L avete raccontata già millemcoltenper giustificare le balle di Galliani ..
> Almeno l onore di uomini lasciatecelo visto che quello da milanisti ce lo avete rubato



Ma ce l'hai con me scusa?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Giugno 2015)

E fu così che l'indonesiano che non aveva i soldi si prese la sua plateale rivincita... l'ha ordinata e l'ha avuta.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sì ed il giocatore firmava per l'inter quando sa che è tutto fatto col Milan? Così improvvisamente? Senza nemmeno chiedere se il Milan avrebbe pareggiato l'offerta? BAH!



No semplicemente non abbiamo rilanciato
noi abbiamo offerto 4 netti e loro 4.2 più bonus


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma ce l'hai con me scusa?



??? No no sto insultando Galliani da 3 ore ...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> sisi certo come no. lo hanno pagato 35.



Lo hanno pagato 38


----------



## Jaqen (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma ce l'hai con me scusa?



Ma no.. Lollo sta insultando Galliani da ieri sera ininterrottamente come me e tanti altri...


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Lo hanno pagato 38


bo uno dice 35, l'altro 36, l'altro 38 e l'ultimo 40. il risultato comunque non cambia. voglio solo una dichiarazione di quell'incompetente


----------



## alcyppa (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ??? No no sto insultando Galliani da 3 ore ...



Scommetto che te lo vedi riflesso ovunque con una forchettata di spaghetti allo scoglio in bocca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Scommetto che te lo vedi riflesso ovunque con una forchettata di spaghetti allo scoglio in bocca.



Oggi è il punto più basso della storia del Milan ... Oggi mi sono sentito umiliato da questa società ... Oggi sto più male delle 4 pere del Sassuolo .. Oggi Galliani e B hanno ucciso una parte di me ... 
Sono veramente a pezzi ... Sono disgustato , amareggiato e dispiaciuto ... Ma non per kondocoso o MJ che sono giocatori e si acquista altro ma il modo di come ancora UN ALTRA VOLTA il duo mi ha illuso e poi stuprato ... mi sento ferito dentro .. Nell orgoglio


----------



## Love (21 Giugno 2015)

40 mln per questo sono una follia...ingaggio che nemmeno vidal alla juve prende un altro pò...altra follia...


----------



## varvez (21 Giugno 2015)

Sono sempre più convinto che il giocatore avesse da tempo l'accordo con l'Inter e che il Milan si sia inserito per alimentare l'idea che i capitali per il mercato siano arrivati.

Invece i soldi non ci sono ed ecco che i nodi vengono al pettine: Kondogbia va all'Inter mentre Martínez (probabilmente) all'Atletico Madrid. Le rassicurazioni di Galliani e Lucas non sono servite, la Doyen ci guadagna qualcosa e l'accordo con Mr. Bee appare sempre meno convincente.


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

varvez ha scritto:


> Sono sempre più convinto che il giocatore avesse da tempo l'accordo con l'Inter e che il Milan si sia inserito per alimentare l'idea che i capitali per il mercato siano arrivati.
> 
> Invece i soldi non ci sono ed ecco che i nodi vengono al pettine: Kondogbia va all'Inter mentre Martínez (probabilmente) all'Atletico Madrid. Le rassicurazioni di Galliani e Lucas non sono servite, la Doyen ci guadagna qualcosa e l'accordo con Mr. Bee appare sempre meno convincente.


togli il "probabilmente"


----------



## varvez (21 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> togli il "probabilmente"



Ma certo, solo perché non è ancora ufficiale. Galliani si è mosso con la direttiva di dire agli interlocutori che a breve sarebbero arrivati i fondi. Berlusconi come sempre (ormai lo conosciamo) ha sventolato il suo amore per il Milan ma la Fininvest non ha intenzione di anticipare nulla (con 90 e passa milioni di buco).

Ergo, se chiude con Bee forse arriveranno soldi per il mercato altrimenti sarà la campagna acquisti degli ultimi anni e si nasconderanno dietro la foglia di fico del non poter competere con gli sceicchi.

Ma da oggi nemmeno con i tailandesi...


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma certo, solo perché non è ancora ufficiale. Galliani si è mosso con la direttiva di dire agli interlocutori che a breve sarebbero arrivati i fondi. Berlusconi come sempre (ormai lo conosciamo) ha sventolato il suo amore per il Milan ma la Fininvest non ha intenzione di anticipare nulla (con 90 e passa milioni di buco).
> 
> Ergo, se chiude con Bee forse arriveranno soldi per il mercato altrimenti sarà la campagna acquisti degli ultimi anni e si nasconderanno dietro la foglia di fico del non poter competere con gli sceicchi.
> 
> Ma da oggi nemmeno con i tailandesi...



io penso che sotto ci deve essere qualche probelma bello grosso perchè quello che ha fatto Galliani è qualcosa di incommentabile.


----------



## varvez (21 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> io penso che sotto ci deve essere qualche probelma bello grosso perchè quello che ha fatto Galliani è qualcosa di incommentabile.



La penso come te. O la trattativa con Bee non va in porto oppure Fininvest ha bloccato il finanziamento anticipato del mercato.


----------



## Andre96 (21 Giugno 2015)

Certo che vedendo le cifre per Kondogbia se non fosse successo questo casino per Martinez non ci sarebbero stati problemi.
Abbiamo fatto bene tutta la vita a non offrire più di quanto ha offerto l'Inter (40 milioni + bonus e ingaggio assurdo).


----------



## alcyppa (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi è il punto più basso della storia del Milan ... Oggi mi sono sentito umiliato da questa società ... Oggi sto più male delle 4 pere del Sassuolo .. Oggi Galliani e B hanno ucciso una parte di me ...
> Sono veramente a pezzi ... Sono disgustato , amareggiato e dispiaciuto ... Ma non per kondocoso o MJ che sono giocatori e si acquista altro ma il modo di come ancora UN ALTRA VOLTA il duo mi ha illuso e poi stuprato ... mi sento ferito dentro .. Nell orgoglio



Già, credo sia un sentimento comune.
Oggi pomeriggio sono rimasto distrutto pure io, come molti, dal teatrino agghiacciante.
Sapevo che ci si poteva aspettare di tutto, ma questo concentrato in un giorno solo è stato troppo.

Sinceramente sono stanco, molto stanco.
Se non fosse per questa community avrei già mandato tutto e tutti a remengo (tanto per usare un'espressione delle mie parti) e oggi avrei chiuso semi-definitivamente fino al nostro personalissimo 4 luglio (che sia l'eliminazione dell'albero marcio B&G con anesse radici dal Milan o il fallimento societario non importa).

Non è detto che non mi allontani per davvero, voglio solo pensarci un po' a freddo, ma oggi è stata dura. TANTO dura.


Scusate l'OT, non interesserà praticamente a nessuno ma mi andava di scriverlo.


----------



## 7volte (21 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> 40 mln per questo sono una follia...ingaggio che nemmeno vidal alla juve prende un altro pò...altra follia...



Sono d'accordo con te!!!
Dirò di più, nemmeno J.Martinez mi convince. per quanto riguarda i soldi è ovvio che se non ci dovessero essere...beh...
Il punto cruciale sarà riprendere Ibra...con lui e quei 60 M da spendere e spesi bene.....


----------



## tomasson (21 Giugno 2015)

dzemaili gratis, boateng gratis + isco 37 milioni....
farebbe schifo un centrocampo cosi?

de jong
dzemaili isco
boateng

non sarebbe male! 100 volte meglio di adesso
e in attacco zlatan-el shaarawy


----------



## Ian.moone (21 Giugno 2015)

Sono deluso, moltissimo.

Speravo che quest'estate cambiasse il nostro modo di agire, invece sempre figure di mer...in giro per il mondo.

Dani alves, miranda, hummers, kondogbia, ibra e ora pure martinez..mi viene da piangere.

Tanti proclami, poi si rinnova ad abate, de jong e forse pure a mexes

Davvero, mi viene da piangere, sono incavolato nero


----------



## varvez (21 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già, credo sia un sentimento comune.
> Oggi pomeriggio sono rimasto distrutto pure io, come molti, dal teatrino agghiacciante.
> Sapevo che ci si poteva aspettare di tutto, ma questo concentrato in un giorno solo è stato troppo.
> 
> ...



No caro amico, se posso permettermi, interessa. Perché le tue stesse emozioni le ho provate io e molti moltissimi altri tifosi che sono innamorati del Milan e sempre più lontani da questa società che fino a quando non passerà definitivamente ad un'altra proprietà vivrà del personale "Truman Show" Berlusconi che ha incantato molti ma, fortunatamente, non tutti.

Tutto show, spettacolo e chiacchiere e tante, troppe bugie. Una terribile delusione sportiva. La passione ferisce, quelli come noi lo possono capire.


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Giugno 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Sono deluso, moltissimo.
> 
> Speravo che quest'estate cambiasse il nostro modo di agire, invece sempre figure di mer...in giro per il mondo.
> 
> ...



Quoto ogni singola sillaba.


----------



## 7volte (21 Giugno 2015)

Io non e lo facevo anche quando davano il francese da noi, come mai Kondo non sia stato acquistato da Real, Barca, etcc, ma sopratutto dal Psg che lo vedeva ogni santissima domenica !!!!
Come mai ha accettato di venire in Italia....bohhhhh, eppure il Psg a centrocampo non è che sia messo bene..anzi uno come lui sarebbe servito come il pane!!!!
Poi va beh..lasciamo stare Galliani, ma la cosa suona un pò strana.


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

tomasson ha scritto:


> dzemaili gratis, boateng gratis + isco 37 milioni....
> farebbe schifo un centrocampo cosi?
> 
> de jong
> ...



secondo te isco e ibra lasciano il real e psg per giocare con dzemaili e boateng?? è un effetto a catena. adesso se provi ad andare su un buon giocatore come per esempio gundogan ti sputa in faccia. attualmente il sassuolo ha più appeal di noi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Giugno 2015)

Io non sono deluso affatto e Galliani in questo caso ha fatto bene, ha alzato la posta che ha dovuto pagare l'Inter.

40mil + (4,5 + bonus x 5 anni) = circa 75 milioni !!! Sempre che i 4,5 milioni siano lordi, ma temo per i cugini che siano netti... nel tal caso è un totale di 95 milioni. Per chi poi? Kondo chi?


----------



## tomasson (21 Giugno 2015)

ma il boa che vi ha fatto?
non lo vuole nessuno eppure era tanta roba...forza, classe e potenza allo stato puro...dopo di lui mai avuto un centrocampista cosi forte
e poi dzemaili giocatore sottovalutatissimo...vale 10 volte verratti


----------



## Reblanck (21 Giugno 2015)

Adesso non cominciate a dire che è scarso o che non vale tutti quei soldi perché lo sapevano tutti alla fine che il prezzo era di 30\35 milioni e l'Inter lo ha pagato 32+3 di bonus + 3\4 milioni al ragazzo.
I soldi o non ci sono oppure non sono quelli dichiarati è scandaloso che in 1 giorno abbiamo perso praticamente i due obbiettivi principali!


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fraonco Ordine su Kondogbia: "Galliani era sicuro dell'accordo, e credo che il suo errore sia stato quello di partire da Montecarlo, lasciando indisturbata l'Inter a lavorare sul giocatore e sul Monaco. *



Ha twitter o qualcosa per poterlo insultare? Altro buffone lecchino del nano e del pelato.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> Il Milan aveva preso Kondogbia
> contratto firmato con il Monaco, 40 mln in due anni, ed accordo verbale con il giocatore. Galliani e Lucas erano in partenza per Montecarlo per la firma del giocatore
> alle ore 15 l'Inter offre più soldi al giocatore e poi pareggia l'offerta di 40 mln



Di Marzio deve giustificare i suoi continui "Milan in netto vantaggio"...col Milan, ripeto, sono due anni che spara cavolate, anche lui è d'accordo con Galliani, Di Marzio ormai stai perdendo colpi....


----------



## Casnop (21 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fraonco Ordine su Kondogbia: "Galliani era sicuro dell'accordo, e credo che il suo errore sia stato quello di partire da Montecarlo, lasciando indisturbata l'Inter a lavorare sul giocatore e sul Monaco. *



Ordine pensa di difendere l'operato di Galliani, ed invece lo attacca. Quello di abbandonare il fronte delle trattative nel momento cruciale è un errore che non commettono nemmeno i principianti, e Galliani non lo è. C'è qualcosa di diverso e profondo, ed ha a che fare con il rapporto ambiguo con Lucas ed il fondo Doyen e, oltre, tra Fininvest e Mr. Bee. Temo il peggio.


----------



## robs91 (21 Giugno 2015)

Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



Se è andata davvero così meglio aver perso questi 2 mercenari. Il prpblema è che le trattative sono state gestite male facendoci fare figuracce immense...


----------



## malos (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Se è andata davvero così meglio aver perso questi 2 mercenari. Il prpblema è che le trattative sono state gestite male facendoci fare figuracce immense...



Perchè mercenari, se non sei un tifoso del milan vai dove ti danno di più mi sembra normale. Poi giocatori attaccati alla maglia ce ne sono pochi anche di quelli che abbiamo noi figuriamoci un ventenne francese che gli può fregare. 
Non facciamo lo sbaglio di dare come sempre la colpa ai giocatori quando palesemente si deve guardare altrove.
Sono daccordo sulla trattativa gestita malissimo.


----------



## robs91 (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



Immagino come verranno spesi con oculatezza i 75 milioni(sempre se esistono davvero).E comunque no,niente scuse.Le figuraccie su Kondogbia e Martinez sono inaccettabili.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Perchè mercenari, se non sei un tifoso del milan vai dove ti danno di più mi sembra normale. Poi giocatori attaccati alla maglia ce ne sono pochi anche di quelli che abbiamo noi figuriamoci un ventenne francese che gli può fregare.
> Non facciamo lo sbaglio di dare come sempre la colpa ai giocatori quando palesemente si deve guardare altrove.
> Sono daccordo sulla trattativa gestita malissimo.



Beh dai io ho letto l'articolo. Se stringi una mano chiudendo la trattativa dicendo che firmi lunedi, non puoi firmare lo stesso giorno per qualche spicciolo in piu per un altra squadra. Martinez idem, stretta di mano e accordo. Ci sono fior e fior di trattative (maggior parte) che quando ormai un giocatore si è impegnato con una squadra non lo convinci piu. A livello umano non mi hanno impressionato questi signori anzi... sono stati poco corretti


----------



## zico (21 Giugno 2015)

Purtroppo non abbiamo un ds che si muove sottotraccia che prima chiuda la trattativa è poi dichiari alla stampa la conclusione. Abbiamo un presuntuoso che pensa di essere il migliore al mondo che si muove con giornalisti al seguito per evidenziare ogni trattativa , ma non essendo più scaltro come una volta pensa per presunzione e incapacità di trovare la strada spianata solo per meriti acquisiti. In questa operazione si è dimostrato incapace e ormai non piu consono ad una società moderna.


----------



## malos (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Beh dai io ho letto l'articolo. Se stringi una mano chiudendo la trattativa dicendo che firmi lunedi, non puoi firmare lo stesso giorno per qualche spicciolo in piu per un altra squadra. Martinez idem, stretta di mano e accordo. Ci sono fior e fior di trattative (maggior parte) che quando ormai un giocatore si è impegnato con una squadra non lo convinci piu. A livello umano non mi hanno impressionato questi signori anzi... sono stati poco corretti



Ormai le strette di mano fanno parte di un calcio passato, quello di Galliani. Devi far firmare i soggetti altrimenti può succedere quello che è successo.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Ormai le strette di mano fanno parte di un calcio passato, quello di Galliani. Devi far firmare i soggetti altrimenti può succedere quello che è successo.



Su questo sono d'accordo. Le colpe sono ampiamente sue. Situazione preoccupante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



E proprio fesso.
- Stava per strapagare Kondogbia con 40 milioni
- Ancora va in giro senza fare i contratti e si fida delle parole, a quanto pare non ha imparato nulla nei anni passati
- Neanche un accenno di spiegazione del fallimento Martinez


Cha vada a vergognarsi. Se non faceva il spaccone davanti a tutti e chiudeva la trattativa in silenzione con un contratto sottoscritto non ci sarrebbero stati problemi. Relitto di un tempo passato.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



Se spendere con oculatezza significa prendere Bacca e Imbula siamo messi davvero male ragazzi


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".


Ok, questo non ha la minima idea di chi comprare. Siamo in altissimo mare


Reblanck ha scritto:


> Adesso non cominciate a dire che è scarso o che non vale tutti quei soldi perché lo sapevano tutti alla fine che il prezzo era di 30\35 milioni e l'Inter lo ha pagato 32+3 di bonus + 3\4 milioni al ragazzo.
> I soldi o non ci sono oppure non sono quelli dichiarati è scandaloso che in 1 giorno abbiamo perso praticamente i due obbiettivi principali!



Pur di difendere il cravatta gialla la gente farebbe le capriole. Ho letto pure che Kondogbia non è buono perchè è un mediano che segna poco


----------



## Andre96 (21 Giugno 2015)

Ma qualcuno ci crede anche? A parte che leggendo queste dichiarazioni mi fa pensare che il budget sia di 75 milioni con cui OGGI non ci costruisci nemmeno una squadra per vincere il campionato russo...


----------



## Black (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



si, ok voglio proprio vedere come spenderà quei 75 milioni... comunque sul fallimento di entrambe le trattative c'è quasi sicuramente qualcosa di strano che non sappiamo. Se sia JM che Kondogbia, fossero andati al Barcellona, l'avrei anche capito un cambio di decisione, ma sono andati all'inter e all'Atletico.... Evidentemente c'era qualcosa che non convinceva nella proposta che gli era stata fatta, oppure Galliani ha continuato a rinviare l'accordo (chissà perchè...), mentre altri invece hanno fatto subito firmare il contratto.


----------



## Hateley (21 Giugno 2015)

Ora è tutto chiaro: doppio fallimento di Galliani con Kondogbia e JM. Aveva Kondo in mano alle stesse cifre pagate dall'Inter ma ha lasciato chi si facesse affascinare da Mancini e il suo progetto. Aveva JM in mano ma ha lasciato che s'inserisse l'AM. Grandissima presunzione di crede che basti il nome Milan per attirare un giocatore, ma quel nome è ormai un vestigio del passato. Anche malafede quando ci racconta che a 40 milioni non valeva più la pena per poi dire che con gli stessi 40 più i 35 di JM si farà un grande mercato. Ormai un dirigente imbolsito e *************. Da licenziare.....


----------



## Casnop (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



Da qui a fine mercato? Mihajlovic vorrebbe qualcuno da allenare entro il 3 luglio. Possibilmente un centravanti (ce ne vorrebbero due, Pazzini e Destro non ci sono più), una mezzala, un centrocampista centrale (se De Jong non rinnova), un difensore centrale (se Mexes non rinnova). Un po' di rispetto per il lavoro degli altri, peraltro scelti dallo stesso Galliani, no?


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



Mi raccomando, con calma eh. Tanto "c'è tempo fino al 2 settembre". Voglio proprio vederli questi 75 milioni che comunque sono POCHI, spesi fino all'ultimo centesimo... E comunque dai... non esiste un modo per difenderlo dalla figuraccia pazzesca che ci ha fatto fare.


----------



## Casnop (21 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> si, ok voglio proprio vedere come spenderà quei 75 milioni... comunque sul fallimento di entrambe le trattative c'è quasi sicuramente qualcosa di strano che non sappiamo. Se sia JM che Kondogbia, fossero andati al Barcellona, l'avrei anche capito un cambio di decisione, ma sono andati all'inter e all'Atletico.... Evidentemente c'era qualcosa che non convinceva nella proposta che gli era stata fatta, oppure Galliani ha continuato a rinviare l'accordo (chissà perchè...), mentre altri invece hanno fatto subito firmare il contratto.


...oppure c'è chi sgonfia i pneumatici nottetempo (Doyen, chi era costui?)...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> si, ok voglio proprio vedere come spenderà quei 75 milioni... comunque sul fallimento di entrambe le trattative c'è quasi sicuramente qualcosa di strano che non sappiamo. Se sia JM che Kondogbia, fossero andati al Barcellona, l'avrei anche capito un cambio di decisione, ma sono andati all'inter e all'Atletico.... Evidentemente c'era qualcosa che non convinceva nella proposta che gli era stata fatta, oppure Galliani ha continuato a rinviare l'accordo (chissà perchè...), mentre altri invece hanno fatto subito firmare il contratto.



Beh
L'Atletico ad oggi ha mille volte piu appeal di noi. Gioca in Champions, ultimamente ha vinto titoli e fatto benissimo, hanno un grande allenatore ed una rosa molto forte. 

E l'Inter ha semplicemente offerte piu ingaggio a Kondogbia, tutto qui.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Beh
> L'Atletico ad oggi ha mille volte piu appeal di noi. Gioca in Champions, ultimamente ha vinto titoli e fatto benissimo, hanno un grande allenatore ed una rosa molto forte.
> 
> E l'Inter ha semplicemente offerte piu ingaggio a Kondogbia, tutto qui.



Per me questi giocatori vanno semplicemente dove vengono pagati di più, campions o non champions


----------



## Hateley (21 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Beh
> L'Atletico ad oggi ha mille volte piu appeal di noi. Gioca in Champions, ultimamente ha vinto titoli e fatto benissimo, hanno un grande allenatore ed una rosa molto forte.
> 
> E l'Inter ha semplicemente offerte piu ingaggio a Kondogbia, tutto qui.



Ma per favore. L'Inter potrà avere offerto fin anche 500 mila euro in più ma se voleva venire con così tanta convinzione avrebbe chiamato Galliani per chiedere se potevano pareggiare l'offerta. Se l'ha fatto e noi abbiamo detto no è da manicomio, in un'operazione comunque da svenarsi, non metterci altri 500.000 per 5 anni. Se non l'ha fatto vuol dire che è stato lusingato da Mancini


----------



## davoreb (21 Giugno 2015)

Meglio cosi a queste cifre per me ci sono centrocampisti che ci possono dare di più.


----------



## Hateley (21 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Meglio cosi a queste cifre per me ci sono centrocampisti che ci possono dare di più.


Se pensarla così ti consola meglio per te...la verità è che Kondo era il primo obbiettivo ed eravamo disposti a sborsare la stessa cifra dell'Inter ma la presunzione di zio Fester ci ha fatto perdere sia lui che JM.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Geoffrey non mi tradisce cit.


----------



## Davidinho22 (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



sappiamo tutti cosa voglia dire ...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> sappiamo tutti cosa voglia dire ...



Si, questa frase è stata una bastonata.


----------



## sion (21 Giugno 2015)

con oculatezza si,spendendo si e no 15 milioni da qui al 2 settembre e gli altri in saccoccia come sempre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



Persi questi due obiettivi,evidentemente suggeriti da Lucas,non sa ancora cosa fare. Perfetto.


----------



## Sheldon92 (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



Lo ammetto, questa trattativa mi ha distrutto. Non tanto per aver perso il giocatore (che tra l'altro non conoscevo molto), ma per il fatto che sia andato a quelli là. Cioè ci rendiamo conto? In quale universo o dimensione un giocatore emergente con un minimo di ambizioni preferirebbe loro al Milan anche per solo 2 spicci in più? Ma poi che spina dorsale hanno lui e l'agente? Se davvero era tutto fatto con tanto di stretta di mano è una vergogna (per loro) questo esito. Del condor non mi fido più, questi 75 milioni scommetto che spariranno magicamente come i 20 di Balotelli, i 30 della Champions etc.. Poi la frase filosofica finale mi ispira un nazismo senza eguali...


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Lo ammetto, questa trattativa mi ha distrutto. Non tanto per aver perso il giocatore (che tra l'altro non conoscevo molto), ma per il fatto che sia andato a quelli là. Cioè ci rendiamo conto? In quale universo o dimensione un giocatore emergente con un minimo di ambizioni preferirebbe loro al Milan anche per solo 2 spicci in più? Ma poi che spina dorsale hanno lui e l'agente? Se davvero era tutto fatto con tanto di stretta di mano è una vergogna (per loro) questo esito. Del condor non mi fido più, questi 75 milioni scommetto che spariranno magicamente come i 20 di Balotelli, i 30 della Champions etc.. Poi la frase filosofica finale mi ispira un nazismo senza eguali...



Perfetto


----------



## RE_CARLO (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Per me questi giocatori vanno semplicemente dove vengono pagati di più, campions o non champions


No... ti sbagli... Kondogbia l'ha preso l'inter perchè non c'erano squadre che facevano la Champions che lo volevano....lo hanno detto tutti gli esperti di mercato..... Il Monaco e la Doyen si sono fregati le mani quando hanno incassato 32 milioni più bouns per il francese per non parlare delle commissioni che l'inter deve pagare e l'ingaggio da dare al giocatore.....conti alla mano è stata un'operazione da 80 milioni.... un bagno si sangue praticamente.... e voi del Milan con l'esposizione mediatica avete consentito tutto questo perdendo il giocatore.. se si fosse lavorato sotto traccia non sarebbe partita nessuna asta tra Milan e Inter e il giocatore sarebbe stato rossonero...


----------



## Victorss (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Beh dai io ho letto l'articolo. Se stringi una mano chiudendo la trattativa dicendo che firmi lunedi, non puoi firmare lo stesso giorno per qualche spicciolo in piu per un altra squadra. Martinez idem, stretta di mano e accordo. Ci sono fior e fior di trattative (maggior parte) che quando ormai un giocatore si è impegnato con una squadra non lo convinci piu. A livello umano non mi hanno impressionato questi signori anzi... sono stati poco corretti



Tutte baggianate, esistono i precontratti. Verba volant. Galliani dilettante. ennesima umiliazione in mondovisione.


----------



## TrueOgre (21 Giugno 2015)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Lo ammetto, questa trattativa mi ha distrutto. Non tanto per aver perso il giocatore (che tra l'altro non conoscevo molto), ma per il fatto che sia andato a quelli là. Cioè ci rendiamo conto? In quale universo o dimensione un giocatore emergente con un minimo di ambizioni preferirebbe loro al Milan anche per solo 2 spicci in più? Ma poi che spina dorsale hanno lui e l'agente? Se davvero era tutto fatto con tanto di stretta di mano è una vergogna (per loro) questo esito. Del condor non mi fido più, questi 75 milioni scommetto che spariranno magicamente come i 20 di Balotelli, i 30 della Champions etc.. Poi la frase filosofica finale mi ispira un nazismo senza eguali...




non sono spicci 1,5 milioni netti in piu' all'anno per 5 anni


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2015)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> No... ti sbagli... Kondogbia l'ha preso l'inter perchè non c'erano squadre che facevano la Champions che lo volevano....lo hanno detto tutti gli esperti di mercato..... Il Monaco e la Doyen si sono fregati le mani quando hanno incassato 32 milioni più bouns per il francese per non parlare delle commissioni che l'inter deve pagare e l'ingaggio da dare al giocatore.....conti alla mano è stata un'operazione da 80 milioni.... un bagno si sangue praticamente.... e voi del Milan con l'esposizione mediatica avete consentito tutto questo perdendo il giocatore.. se si fosse lavorato sotto traccia non sarebbe partita nessuna asta tra Milan e Inter e il giocatore sarebbe stato rossonero...



Il giocatore sarebbe stato rossonero solo se Galliani fosse andato ad offrire soldi reali e non virtuali


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Galliani alla gazzetta:*All’una e mezzo era tutto fatto.Il Monaco ci aveva dato l’ok per la vendita a quaranta milioni di euro con pagamento biennale, venti e venti. E l’accordo con Geoffrey, già sistemato la sera prima, ci era stato confermato in tarda mattinata da lui stesso e dal papà. Dopo lo scambio di documenti, all’una e mezzo tutti spariti, evidentemente hanno cambiato idea o gli altri hanno offerto di più".Se risparmiamo i 40 milioni di Kondogbia e magari i 35 di Jackson Martinez, ne avremmo 75 da spendere, con oculatezza, da qui a fine mercato. E se sarà un bene o un male sarà solo il tempo a dirlo*".



Fosse vero tutto, concordo a non aver preso questi due mercenari. Ma conoscendo i personaggi e conoscendo soprattutto il loro operato degli ultimi anno non ci credo molto, potrebbe essere una classica scusa alla Galliani.


----------



## Thankcobra (22 Giugno 2015)

Alfredo Pedullà ‏@AlfredoPedulla 7 min7 minuti fa
Kondogbia-Inter ufficiale, ma le cifre cambiano: 30 milioni più 6 di bonus, pagamento in tre anni. Totale 36. Confermate visite per domani

Quindi le parole di Galliani, che diceva '40 milioni in due rate', sono una bugia o no per voi?
E' possibile che il Monaco, oramai rassegnati dall'accordo Inter-Kondogbia abbia accettato meno, ma non saprei.


----------

